# The New 1340GT from PM



## HMF

This thread will attempt to provide useful general information regarding this machine.

In the interest of fairness, we are not going to allow commercial business owners to join this forum just to post criticisms or down a manufacturer's machine because it does not meet their commercial needs producing products for sale to the public.  Nor will we permit them to obtain customer service in an open forum where the manufacturer is made to look bad in front of an audience. This simply isn't fair, and it does not comply with the mission of this forum.

While we wholeheartedly support constructive and useful criticism of machining products and do not censor such criticism, and support and assistance for products used by hobby-machinists (home shop machinists),  we will not condone the use of this forum by commercial entities who have no history here who join here simply to air grievances.

This forum is devoted to home-shop and hobby-machinists (hence the name). That is our stated mission.  Commercial entities should be prepared to seek support for their manufacturing equipment directly from the manufacturer.
Aside from all of the foregoing, I have some real reservations and doubts about a "commercial user" who does not know the proper way to lift up a lathe.


----------



## Ray C

Let's see if I can answer some questions:

1)  The apparatus is a shop crane, gantry or fork lift that you must supply.  How to lift a lathe is a very common question that's covered in many threads here.  If you need to lift your lathe again, here's a thread that shows very good technique.  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=22799&highlight=Lifting+lathe

2) Yes, the pulleys for changing coarse speed are probably tight.  You can loosen them a little if you want.  Generally speaking, it just so happens I don't change mine all that often but, I've got the tension set where it's not that hard to do.  I also only use 1 belt as a safety.  If you ever have a crash, hopefully the belt will slip and not cause too much damage.  A single belt can easily transmit the full 2 HP.

3) I'm not familiar with the taper attachment on that unit but will get some information.  All attachments that I know of can be left on at all times.

4)  Yes, it's a Taiwanese lathe but the chucks are not.  Without the upgrade package, no chucks (and various other items) would have been supplied.  Many people do not get the upgraded package because they are experienced users and already have their own chucks and peripheral equipment.

5)  The chucks are 8" 4-jaw independent and 6" 3-jaw scroll.  At one time, some of our 3 jaw chucks were supplied with "reversible" faces -but EVERYONE complained about them.  It is much easier, faster and more likely to re-zero properly when you use the dual set jaws.  I have a 3J with "flip-face" jaws -and it sits in the corner of the shop virtually unused.  One of these days, I gotta get rid of it.

6)  The unit is supposed come with a 1/2 drill chuck -and I know of no other type of drill chuck used in a lathe.  It's just an MT arbor with a standard JT interface holding a standard chuck.  Please double check the size and verify that it's 3/8".  That will be addressed if the wrong one was sent.  

7)  As far as the taper holding the MT shaft, the ram of the tailstock has to be extended a little bit before it fully engages.  To release the MT shaft, just backout the TS ram.

8)  Whatever you do, don't use a pipe-wrench to change your dial settings...  All lathes of this type have flat-tooth gears.  -Matter of fact, every lathe I've used (except one model of LeBlond) had flat tooth gears and therefore, when changing dial settings you need to manually rotate the chuck to move the gears enough so they will engage.  The lathe will always be this way and it won't "break-in" and get easier because, it's not intended to work that way.


There are many 1340 owners here and lots of information about how to setup and operate a lathe.  The learning curve can be a bit daunting but in a very short while, it will fit like a glove...


Ray


----------



## JPatMcConnel

I just received my PM1340GT lathe last week as well (after waiting almost seven months). Moving it was a daunting task because my shop is at the back of my yard (175 feet) and no driveway. A Troy Dingo with tracks and tree forks was the lifting tool to accomplish that. Once at the shop, two friends and I lifted the lathe up on the stands using straps wrapped around the headstock base inside the lead screw, feed, and control rods, likewise on the tailstock. The lifting tool was a two ton shop crane from Harbor freight. Because of the tight space and the maneuvering required, it took us three hours, but no one was hurt.

With help from Matt at Quality Machine Tools, yes, he does respond to emails and the phone, I hooked up the power cord to the R and S pins, using the common ground (yellow wire with green stripe screwed to the electrical cabinet floor), and the 1 and 2 pins for the halogen light. The belt is very tight between the A and B pulleys. Mine was complicated by different length hex cap screws used to anchor the head stock blocking the movement of the motor. Two of the hex cap bolts stuck out an extra 1/4 inch so I couldn't elevate the motor high enough to release the tension on the belt. A trip to my ACE hardware store and I had shorter metric hex cap bolts which allowed me the clearance I needed to release the tension. I was also careful to move the electrical cables out of the way so they wouldn't be pinched. The new belt was still so tight I had to put a 22mm socket on the pulley bolt to turn it enough get the belt to pop over. I did not try to position the motor in the same place it was located when the belt was on the A pulley because it was simply too tight. Matt told me that with time the belt will stretch, my experience as well.

While the lathe is from Taiwan, I was never under the impression that the accessories would also be from Taiwan. I have another set of jaws in the red tool box that came with the lathe for the three jaw (I think; I also ordered the four jaw chuck). My knob for thread to feed is also tight, but I use the jog button to move the gear train rather than force the knob

I'll be the first to admit the quality of the manual caught me by surprise, but Matt has been very helpful to me. While I can't answer all of the questions you posed I hope this helps. I am very impressed with the quality of this machine as I have had another, which although very nice, is not the same caliber.

I hope you get through this teething period and can enjoy this first class lathe. I would be willing to work with other interested souls in putting together a better manual as a best practice for this group.

Pat McConnel


----------



## JPatMcConnel

I thought I would post a few pictures around the receipt and installation of my PM1340GT so here goes. BTW, I live in Northern Virginia, land of tropical temperatures and many thunderstorms, especially when your new lathe is delivered! The tracks in the grass are from the Troy Dingo tractor with treads and tree forks; it pays to know someone who does heavy landscaping when you don't have a drive way. I built the shop, too, but I was a wee bit younger. I thought the lathe was well packed (as you can see) and the accessory installations by Matt and Company were excellent. The lathe box looks relatively empty (except for that big lathe), but when it arrived it was packed very full with accessories I ordered. My total labor investment for the lathe move was one Dingo and operator ($160 - 1 hr), and two friends (4 hours plus beer, AFTERWARDS). My labor investment was about 2 1/2 days for setup of the space, including rehearsing the movement of the lathe; setting up and leveling the stand, movement and installation of the lathe; and then cleanup and restoration of the shop space.

Pat McConnel


----------



## Ray C

Oh brother... that was a moving job and a half...  

Nice shop!

Would you mind doing me a favor on your 1340 and check to see if it came with an AXA or BXA setup?   It should have come with a BXA and a 1/2 drill chuck and if it didn't we'll take care of that.


Ray


----------



## JPatMcConnel

Ray,
My PM1340GT came with a 250-222 QCTP (and tool holders) which puts it in the BXA series; the chuck has a 13mm capacity, and a quick check with a 1/2 drill bit indicates it works quite well. An arbor was also included with the chuck.

Pat


----------



## Ray C

Later this afternoon (after 2-3pm EST) I'll be able to respond with more info...  Sit tight...  For now though, I don't think there's anything wrong with the unit so we'll just go over the major pieces and walk through it.


Ray


----------



## Don B

Havoc said:


> Wow,
> 
> I am waiting for mine to be configured right now..... Matt said it would be ready to ship by next week.  Should I pull the order?
> 
> Danny



No I think that would be very unfair, I know nothing about these machines with the exception of what I read on this site and people seem to have nothing but praise good thinks to say of them and the gentalman that sells them, I'm sure these few little problems will be resolved quickly and to the original posters satisfaction base on what I've seen on here in the past.


----------



## samthedog

This may just be the honeymoon break-in freak-out when trying to figure out a new machine. I tend to panic and work myself into a frenzy over all the little traits of a machine that are new to me. Relax, have a beer and just go through the machine at a slower pace. 

Paul.


----------



## qualitymachinetools

*QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS*


1. Lifting the machine was an incredible hassle; The lifting assembly mentioned in the manual was no where to be found, so we had to fabricate one. *Already Addressed, just use lifting slings around the bed to lift it, no need to fabricate anything to lift the machine.*

2. The pulley set to change from high to low range is incredibly tight. Originally the wires were mashed behind the motor making it impossible to change over, we managed to get the wires out, and get it into low gear, but now it's even tighter and I can't imagine ever getting it out of low gear without removing both pulleys from their shafts. The motor only hinges up a little bit because its cooling fin hits the cap adjustment screw that sticks out. *If that belt doesnt seat in a bit or stretch, let me know, we will take care of that.*

3. We got the taper attachment. We can't figure out how to free the crossslide so that it actually works. The manual says to loosen the large allen head screw in the middle as far as we can tell, but no matter how loose we make that, it doesn't free the slide. The taper attachment also severely limits crossslide travel because it hits the back guard. We don't want to have to constantly take the whole thing on and off. *Completely remove the allen screw you are talking about, then it will work. And replace it when you are done using the taper attachment, and remove the bracket on top. The taper attachment attaches directly to the cross slide with the bracket, and that allen screw needs to be completely removed when using it. As far as limiting the travel, the taper does not move with the cross slide and should have nothing at all to do with the cross slide travel or the back guard. If you mean the carriage travel, just slide the taper to one side when getting up close to the headstock. *

4. We were under the impression that we were buying Taiwanese with this lathe... yet the chuck and toolpost have China stamped right on them. We did get the "upgrade" package with it with all the extras.* It IS 100% for sure, made in TAIWAN. The quick change tool post that you mentioned is from China, yes, but the machine is made in Taiwan. 100% without a doubt.*[/COLOR]

5. Speaking of the chuck, the pictured chuck in the advertisements had removable jaws that bolt on the front, allowing you to reverse them without taking the jaws out. The chuck we got doesn't have this. Is this right? *Already Addressed*[/COLOR]

6. The quick release "upgrade" toolpost only seems to take bits up to 1/2 inch in size, unless we are missing something. *Takes up to 5/8" Bits. It is the right size for that machine, the BXA Size. I have larger holders if you need them too, but that is standard with the BXA Size. Correct for that lathe.*

7. The tailstock taper isn't holding the tailstock chuck. Pulls right out. The tailstock chuck looks more like a drill press chuck than a lathe chuck. It's also only a 3/8ths inch chuck! I don't know if they sent us the wrong tailstock chuck or what. *You said that this is good now that you cleaned it out, so thats already addressed*

8. The knob to change from feed to thread is incredibly tight. Not just kind of tight, but "need to use a pipe wrench to turn it" tight *I think this is addressed and loosening up

Anything else, give me a call, we are here. 412-787-2876    Or email matt@machinetoolonline.com, I do not check these private messages often

-Matt *


----------



## qualitymachinetools

Pat, Great pictures, looks great in the shop!


----------



## JPatMcConnel

qualitymachinetools said:


> Pat, Great pictures, looks great in the shop!



Thanks Matt. while the wait was long, the lathe is worth it. Having had a chance to examine the lathe closely I really like the fit and finish and no hidden roughness in the "guts". Running the lathe is a dream, although a few more knobs than I have used before: it really has the sound of power. Some of the combinations I'll figure out as I go, but all in all a great device. BTW, that little red tool box full of stuff was like finding Santa Claus' bag on XMAS morning. LOL.

Pat McConnel


----------



## Ray C

Ray C said:


> Later this afternoon (after 2-3pm EST) I'll be able to respond with more info...  Sit tight...  For now though, I don't think there's anything wrong with the unit so we'll just go over the major pieces and walk through it.
> 
> 
> Ray



Regrettably, I got stuck on a job much longer than hoped...  In any event, if there are any additional questions, we can go over them.  I'm not sure what to discuss but, I'll start with this since it's a very classic style lathe...

First things first, it's important to know and practice basic lathe safety.  

Always wear safety goggles.
Never wear loose clothing or long sleeves.
Never put your hands/fingers on or near any rotating part, gear, belt etc.
Never leave the chuck key in the chuck / make sure the  chuck key is not in the chuck when you start the lathe.
Never try to grab or wipe away with your hands, the metal shavings as they are coming off the workpiece.
When the side gearbox cover is removed to change gears, always enable the safety button.

Also, as far as basic lathe terminology and use, this old Army article tells you everything you need to know about running a manual lathe.  http://www.americanmachinetools.com/how_to_use_a_lathe.htm  In addition, there are countless videos on YouTube about basic lathe operation.  The ones posted by Tubal Cain are very popular among folks.

On this style lathe (flat tooth gearbox type) the most common causes of damage happen for the reasons below...

1)  The knobs or levers should not be changed/adjusted while the machine is spinning at or anywhere near full speed.  If you have to change settings, stop the lathe and rotate the chuck a small amount.  This lets the gears rotate and mesh properly.  You can also use the "jog" button to quickly blip the motor and cause it to rotate a few turns.

2)  Never let the carriage or compound reach the end of it's travel while being powered in auto feed mode.

When you're first starting out, set the speed to a low value.  Also, put the carriage in the middle of the bed and compound in a center position.  This will give you plenty of reaction time.

Anyhow, if you have specific questions... shoot away...


Ray


----------



## zmotorsports

Subscribed..  Just to follow this thread.

Mike.


----------



## Leagle

I am in somewhat of a unique position regarding these issues.  First, I am sympathetic to any purchaser of equipment as I have ordered a PM 1440BV lathe from Matt and I am probably the most inexperienced user on this forum.  As a "newbie," it appears to me that the problems which Giggs complains of are those which folks like me will encounter.  While it is reasonable to be frustrated because you can't get up and running immediately, it is also reasonable that  you sit back and take an extra look before you decide that the equipment is at fault as opposed to your understanding and/or setup.

I have spent a great deal of time monitoring this, and many other forums, regarding PM machinery.  The 1340 GT is about $2,000 more expensive than the 1440BV which I ordered, considering accessories, etc.  My greatest quandary in choosing a machine was determining which of these machines to purchase.  I am convinced that the 1440BV is all the machine that I will ever need.  This opinion is shared by my mentor whom I can assure you can do anything that can be done with or to a piece of metal.  I remain steadfast in this decision.

However, even after reaching that conclusion, I was sorely tempted to buy the 1230GT due to the rave reviews about this machine from everyone who bought one.  There are so many people who literally love this machine that I find it hard to believe that there is any significant problem or, in the alternative, that there is an problem that won't be quickly remedied by Matt.

As for Matt being hard to reach, in my opinion that is a non-existent issue.  I tried to reach Matt one time and was successful in that he responded to my call within two hours.  Every time that I have called back since then, I was immediately able to speak with a live person who provided all the information I needed.

In addition, Ray C is readily available beyond belief.  I have pestered him so much in deciding what machine to purchase that there is no way that either he or Matt is ever going to make a decent profit off of me.  Without exaggeration, I have talked to Ray, by telephone, at least twenty times.  There is no telling how many times he has responded to my emails.  Despite my repeated "newbie" questions, he has always been not only willing but enthusiastic in answering my questions.  Including in such questions have been "why do you need a variable feed lathe" and "whether or not you need a two or three axis DRO on a mill."  Not once was I treated like the idiot that I am.

With all due respect, based on my experience, the "problems" complained of could have been resolved in less time that it would have taken to post the message which started this thread.


----------



## Smudgemo

I have the 935 mill (that I love) and I'm still planning at some point to buy the 1340GT.  I can't speak for anyone else and their experiences, but I emailed Matt at about 5:10 his time to ask how often they are in and how much to expect as a down payment to hold one.  I expected a response next week, but had one 20 minutes later (granted that might be prime email responding time, but still, it's Friday night...)  I figure to buy one next year, but it turns out he's got at least one in stock now.  Somebody please buy it because my wife seems especially receptive to not holding me back...


----------



## Senna

Smudgemo said:


> I have the 935 mill (that I love) and I'm still planning at some point to buy the 1340GT.  I can't speak for anyone else and their experiences, but I emailed Matt at about 5:10 his time to ask how often they are in and how much to expect as a down payment to hold one.  I expected a response next week, but had one 20 minutes later (granted that might be prime email responding time, but still, it's Friday night...)  I figure to buy one next year, but it turns out he's got at least one in stock now.  Somebody please buy it *because my wife seems especially receptive to not holding me back*...



PERFECT!

When is it getting delivered?)


----------



## Stonebriar

Smudgemo said:


> I have the 935 mill (that I love) and I'm still planning at some point to buy the 1340GT. I can't speak for anyone else and their experiences, but I emailed Matt at about 5:10 his time to ask how often they are in and how much to expect as a down payment to hold one. I expected a response next week, but had one 20 minutes later (granted that might be prime email responding time, but still, it's Friday night...) I figure to buy one next year, but it turns out he's got at least one in stock now. Somebody please buy it because my wife seems especially receptive to not holding me back...



You need this machine. Order it now. Remember a lathe in PA is worth 10 in Tiawan, no loooong wait.

Rick


----------



## Ray C

Smudgemo said:


> I have the 935 mill (that I love) and I'm still planning at some point to buy the 1340GT.  I can't speak for anyone else and their experiences, but I emailed Matt at about 5:10 his time to ask how often they are in and how much to expect as a down payment to hold one.  I expected a response next week, but had one 20 minutes later (granted that might be prime email responding time, but still, it's Friday night...)  I figure to buy one next year, but it turns out he's got at least one in stock now.  Somebody please buy it because my wife seems especially receptive to not holding me back...




....  LOL:  I'm just a phone call away, Smudge...


Ray


----------



## Havoc

Ray C said:


> Regrettably, I got stuck on a job much longer than hoped...  In any event, if there are any additional questions, we can go over them.  I'm not sure what to discuss but, I'll start with this since it's a very classic style lathe...
> 
> First things first, it's important to know and practice basic lathe safety.
> 
> Always wear safety goggles.
> Never wear loose clothing or long sleeves.
> Never put your hands/fingers on or near any rotating part, gear, belt etc.
> Never leave the chuck key in the chuck / make sure the  chuck key is not in the chuck when you start the lathe.
> Never try to grab or wipe away with your hands, the metal shavings as they are coming off the workpiece.
> When the side gearbox cover is removed to change gears, always enable the safety button.
> 
> Also, as far as basic lathe terminology and use, this old Army article tells you everything you need to know about running a manual lathe.  http://www.americanmachinetools.com/how_to_use_a_lathe.htm  In addition, there are countless videos on YouTube about basic lathe operation.  The ones posted by Tubal Cain are very popular among folks.
> 
> On this style lathe (flat tooth gearbox type) the most common causes of damage happen for the reasons below...
> 
> 1)  The knobs or levers should not be changed/adjusted while the machine is spinning at or anywhere near full speed.  If you have to change settings, stop the lathe and rotate the chuck a small amount.  This lets the gears rotate and mesh properly.  You can also use the "jog" button to quickly blip the motor and cause it to rotate a few turns.
> 
> 2)  Never let the carriage or compound reach the end of it's travel while being powered in auto feed mode.
> 
> When you're first starting out, set the speed to a low value.  Also, put the carriage in the middle of the bed and compound in a center position.  This will give you plenty of reaction time.
> 
> Anyhow, if you have specific questions... shoot away...
> 
> 
> Ray



Thanks Ray, after reading your post i feel much better about my 1340GT. I see that you have a PM-45M-CNC, I am looking to upgrade from my G0704, once i have the 1340Gt set up i will have to pick our brain about the Mill.

Danny


----------



## Ray C

Havoc said:


> Thanks Ray, after reading your post i feel much better about my 1340GT. I see that you have a PM-45M-CNC, I am looking to upgrade from my G0704, once i have the 1340Gt set up i will have to pick our brain about the Mill.
> 
> Danny



CNC is a whole different can of worms.  You can start-up a different thread and we can go-over all that in general terms, agnostic of brand/model/supplier etc. 

As for the 1340GT, Matt sells around 150 per year and we've never had a serious issue and in all honesty, in the  time I've been associated with Matt, I don't personally recall even any minor issues that would require more than 10-15 minutes of user time involving a screwdriver or allen wrench.  Now do realize ALL lathes need to be setup properly when they arrive.   No way can you expect a lathe to be aligned properly once it's been crated and shipped across a couple continents and a big ocean.  Also, in days gone by, when lathes arrived at a customer site, a tech-rep would show-up and tidy-up the last minute details and do the alignment.  Those days are gone and the user needs to perform that function....  Anyhow he ordered about 40 of them this last time around and only a handful are left.  I'm sitting on a couple for people who are on the fence but Matt reserves the right to sell them if someone calls and puts money down.

For folks who are getting their first big lathe (or mill), relax, have a cup of coffee, take your time and enjoy the setup process.  I can setup a lathe in one day but when I do it for myself, heck, I'll spread it out for as long as I want to.   For folks who are first learning to use a lathe/mill and purchased something big like this, you've bitten-off a good bit of work for yourself.  Go slow, and ask questions first and don't try to do everything all at one time. If possible, find a knowledgeable friend to help and of course, myself and others here can help too.   This is not like buying a refrigerator at the big box store and it's not like buying a new car at the dealership.  -Different nature in this game and totally different processes involved.

BTW, for CNC machines, the advise/recommendations are the same -but multiplied by a factor of 5 because there's about 5 times as much homework to do up-front.

Ray


----------



## TFC

Hello, JPatMcConnel,
I'm expecting my 1340GT soon.  I see that you've installed machine mounts on your 1340GT.  Can you tell me what thread, English or Metric, the mount studs are?   I want to install a set of the ball joint/vibration dampening type mounts due to my slightly sloped concrete floor.  I 'd like to order them now from Enco so they are in hand when the lathe is delivered and set.  
Good luck with your new lathe.
Thanks.
TFC


----------



## Ray C

TFC said:


> Hello, JPatMcConnel,
> I'm expecting my 1340GT soon.  I see that you've installed machine mounts on your 1340GT.  Can you tell me what thread, English or Metric, the mount studs are?   I want to install a set of the ball joint/vibration dampening type mounts due to my slightly sloped concrete floor.  I 'd like to order them now from Enco so they are in hand when the lathe is delivered and set.
> Good luck with your new lathe.
> Thanks.
> TFC



Doooh, I meant to get back to you on this...  The recommended way is to use 5/8 threaded supports and put a nut and washer on top and bottom of the base -then, cinch down and lock it in place.  The  holes are about 3/4" diameter.  Apparently there are some threaded holes too but, Matt recommends this method.


Ray


----------



## tripletap3

I personally am not a big fan of the Mason mounts for machinery that needs to stay level. The Mason style mounts will give quite a bit, and throw the machine off level just by leaning on it. After some research I found out that they have a minimum amount that is required to "set" the mount so it doesn't flex under the load, and ideally it should be at least half way between the minimum and maximum. If I recall right the MLS 1000 mounts required a minimum of 500 lbs. each so if you use 4 then the machine should weigh a very minimum of 2000 lbs.


----------



## TFC

tripletap3, 
I hear what you're saying re. the "cushy" Mason type mounts and I agree.  The Enco mounts I'm interested in don't have the thick pad as do the Masons.  Just a very thin anti-skid bottom according to Enco. The ball joint action between the foot and the stud are what I need on my sloped floor to allow the foot of the mount to swivel or tilt to the angle of the floor while remaining 100% in contact with the floor.  As far as vibration dampening, I don't really anticipate vibration at the speeds/feeds/doc's used in gunsmithing, especially, given the mass of the 1340GT.  I never had such problems even with a lesser lathe so....  
I have heard from another member in a p-m who has had the 1340GT for quite a while.  He is using the studs and feet supplied with the lathe.  He stated that they are sufficient for my requirement to level on a sloped floor as the stud and the foot are separate parts. The foot has a center drilled area to accept the stud which allows the foot to swivel on a sloped floor while keeping the stud inside of the center drilled area.  Hopefully, those will be the type supplied with my lathe when it is delivered.  There is a video on youtube of a fellow from another forum with a restored SB13 making a similar affair on that/for that SB13 lathe to replace Mason type mounts.  However, I don't have time to machine my own mounts since I am severely in the weeds due to waiting on the 1340GT.  Out of the box mounts will save me valuable time and no resetting the lathe to swap out mounts.  Once the 1340GT is setup & broken in, it will be straight to the barrel work for which it was purchased and all else be ignored....  Although, I'll be forced to make my own outboard spider (a must have) since QMT no longer offers one.  
Thanks.
TFC


----------



## zmotorsports

I use the TECO stud style, they are the ones I typically run on my machinery.  They are solid and work great yet still have adjustability.  They don't "settle in" like the rubber faced mason mounts.

Mike.

Here is a link to the grainger.com application.
http://www.grainger.com/product/TE-CO-Leveling-Pad-2YHD1?functionCode=P2IDP2PCP


----------



## Havoc

zmotorsports said:


> I use the TECO stud style, they are the ones I typically run on my machinery.  They are solid and work great yet still have adjustability.  They don't "settle in" like the rubber faced mason mounts.
> 
> Mike.
> 
> Here is a link to the grainger.com application.
> http://www.grainger.com/product/TE-CO-Leveling-Pad-2YHD1?functionCode=P2IDP2PCP





Thanks Mike, just what I was looking for.


Danny


----------



## tripletap3

TFC said:


> tripletap3,
> I hear what you're saying re. the "cushy" Mason type mounts and I agree.  The Enco mounts I'm interested in don't have the thick pad as do the Masons.  Just a very thin anti-skid bottom according to Enco. The ball joint action between the foot and the stud are what I need on my sloped floor to allow the foot of the mount to swivel or tilt to the angle of the floor while remaining 100% in contact with the floor.  As far as vibration dampening, I don't really anticipate vibration at the speeds/feeds/doc's used in gunsmithing, especially, given the mass of the 1340GT.  I never had such problems even with a lesser lathe so....
> I have heard from another member in a p-m who has had the 1340GT for quite a while.  He is using the studs and feet supplied with the lathe.  He stated that they are sufficient for my requirement to level on a sloped floor as the stud and the foot are separate parts. The foot has a center drilled area to accept the stud which allows the foot to swivel on a sloped floor while keeping the stud inside of the center drilled area.  Hopefully, those will be the type supplied with my lathe when it is delivered.  There is a video on youtube of a fellow from another forum with a restored SB13 making a similar affair on that/for that SB13 lathe to replace Mason type mounts.  However, I don't have time to machine my own mounts since I am severely in the weeds due to waiting on the 1340GT.  Out of the box mounts will save me valuable time and no resetting the lathe to swap out mounts.  Once the 1340GT is setup & broken in, it will be straight to the barrel work for which it was purchased and all else be ignored....  Although, I'll be forced to make my own outboard spider (a must have) since QMT no longer offers one.
> Thanks.
> TFC




I use my PM1236 exclusively for gunsmith work with the exception being making tools for gunsmith work. I built my own inboard and outboard spider and still plan to make a set of roller bearing fingers for my steady rest. BTW the ones that came with a Grizzly I use are sloppy and the bearings are junk so you need to make your own anyway. I had visions of lots of custom rifles but In all honesty most of what I end up doing are repairs and modifications to existing guns and I end up with all kinds of oddball shapes in the lathe so vibration is always a consideration.  You also need a very solid base if you plan on using a bolt knob removing and threading fixture as it swings the bolt pretty far out. Works good but kind of scary. Because of vibration I ended up replacing my starter chucks with Fuerda Gators. In retrospect I think the TMX chucks are much nicer in the mid range chucks, but that is another story.


----------



## zmotorsports

Havoc said:


> Thanks Mike, just what I was looking for.
> 
> 
> Danny



No problem Danny, glad to help.

Mike.


----------



## TFC

Mike, 
The TECO type you refer to are like the Enco mounts I was speaking of.   Got your 1340GT yet?
TFC


----------



## zmotorsports

TFC said:


> Mike,
> The TECO type you refer to are like the Enco mounts I was speaking of.   Got your 1340GT yet?
> TFC



No I have not received it yet nor heard anything firm on a delivery date.  I spoke to Matt last Tuesday (July 15) and he informed me that the 935 mills had not arrived yet.  He said the lathe is ready to ship as soon as my mill shows up.  He was expecting the mills mid to end of last week (18th at the latest) so hopefully they are there and getting prepped for shipment.

I will admit, I am getting anxious and frustrated at this point.  I was originally told 8-10 weeks when I placed the order on March 17, 2014 but I am now on week 19.  

For the hobbyist the wait would probably be acceptable, however, I am using this in a business atmosphere and had to sell my previous machine to fund the new ones.  I am trying to get out of my corporate job and go full-time in my home shop.  My wife and I have been gathering up a clientele since 1997 when we obtained our business license.  We started out as side work and wanted to be legal, then it turned into more and more custom work and the last couple of years more machining and welding jobs.  We decided to try to make a go of it full-time but I wanted to have a "guaranteed" clientele first as well as a more capable lathe and milling machine.  We were really gaining momentum for several years now and just decided to upsize our lathe and mill so we would be better prepared to take the plunge. When I sold my previous machine, I figured a 2-4 week gap without a lathe/mill would be doable, however, we have far exceeded that time frame.  I have had to turn away several jobs and on two separate jobs had to take items to a local machine shop to meet the deadline for the client.  I have not had to outsource something of that small size in over 16 years and that was a shot to the ego as well as throwing a wrench in the works and cutting into the profit margin.

Funny thing, clients really don't give a $hit about your delays.  All they care about is that you gave them a time line of when you would be equipped to provide the service they requested and be able to get them into the shop and after that time came and went they eventually take their business elsewhere, ever if it costs them more money.

I am assuming it is the same with me, QMT is having delays and I am getting to the point, I don't care about excuses, I just want the machines I purchased.  Funny how that works isn't it?

Mike.


----------



## Havoc

zmotorsports said:


> At the time it was as thought out as could be.  Even if I had unlimited money and didn't need the money to fund the new equipment, I simply do not have the room for new equipment and old.  I held off selling old equipment until a couple of weeks before I was expecting the new machines based on the information communicated to me.
> 
> Mike.




Mike,
I will talk to Matt today, if mine is ready before yours I'll have him ship it to you....i can wait.

Danny


----------



## Smudgemo

zmotorsports said:


> I held off selling old equipment until a couple of weeks before I was expecting the new machines based on the information communicated to me.
> 
> Mike.



Seems like unless you are getting some sort of deal on combo-shipping, you might as well get the lathe in the mail and wait on the mill.  If it makes you feel any better, if the 932 you passed on for the 935 is anything like my G0704, the wait is worth it.  I love mine.  Even new, it takes awhile to get them up and running properly, so get the lathe functional, and then turn your attention to the mill.  Just a thought.

-Ryan


----------



## zmotorsports

Havoc said:


> Mike,
> I will talk to Matt today, if mine is ready before yours I'll have him ship it to you....i can wait.
> 
> Danny



Wow Danny, I really appreciate that.  However, it is the mill that is the holdup.  Matt informed me last week that the lathe is sitting there ready to ship, but without going into too much detail, they will be shipped together on the same truck.

I really appreciate the generosity though.  The people on here never cease to amaze me.  Absolutely great forum members.

Thanks again.

Mike.


----------



## zmotorsports

Smudgemo said:


> Seems like unless you are getting some sort of deal on combo-shipping, you might as well get the lathe in the mail and wait on the mill.  If it makes you feel any better, if the 932 you passed on for the 935 is anything like my G0704, the wait is worth it.  I love mine.  Even new, it takes awhile to get them up and running properly, so get the lathe functional, and then turn your attention to the mill.  Just a thought.
> 
> -Ryan



Exactly Ryan, the lathe and mill will be shipped together as a package deal.  I wouldn't ask Matt to ship them separate anyways.  I made an agreement with Matt and will stick to that.  I wouldn't go back on my word now or ever for that matter.

I am overwhelmed by the people on the forum.  I have had a few members, some local, offer to help out with machining items while I wait.  I am so taken back by the generosity of people on this great forum but on the same note, I hate to take advantage of anyone.

As far as the quality and size of the the small knee mill, 935TV, I think you are right Ryan.  I didn't really think it was going to be possible to have a knee mill based on space and budget but I have stretched my budget about as far as I am able plus Matt did stretch a little as well I am sure.  

I will need to get the lathe setup first due to placement in the shop and then I can focus my attention on the milling machine.  I figured it will take me a few nights to get the equipment up and running.  It should still be better than bringing a 50-year old machine back to life, time wise that is.  I sure hope the equipment is everything I envision based on my conversations with Matt, my research over the past 8+ months and all of the private messages I had sent out to those whom I noticed had either of these machines.

Mike.


----------



## Ray C

zmotorsports said:


> Exactly Ryan, the lathe and mill will be shipped together as a package deal.  I wouldn't ask Matt to ship them separate anyways.  I made an agreement with Matt and will stick to that.  I wouldn't go back on my word now or ever for that matter.
> 
> I am overwhelmed by the people on the forum.  I have had a few members, some local, offer to help out with machining items while I wait.  I am so taken back by the generosity of people on this great forum but on the same note, I hate to take advantage of anyone.
> 
> As far as the quality and size of the the small knee mill, 935TV, I think you are right Ryan.  I didn't really think it was going to be possible to have a knee mill based on space and budget but I have stretched my budget about as far as I am able plus Matt did stretch a little as well I am sure.
> 
> I will need to get the lathe setup first due to placement in the shop and then I can focus my attention on the milling machine.  I figured it will take me a few nights to get the equipment up and running.  It should still be better than bringing a 50-year old machine back to life, time wise that is.  I sure hope the equipment is everything I envision based on my conversations with Matt, my research over the past 8+ months and all of the private messages I had sent out to those whom I noticed had either of these machines.
> 
> Mike.



Mike,

I understand how agonizing this is...  I went through the same thing (only much worse) on one of my machines...

Anyhow, I don't think Matt will mind at all if he send the machines in two shipments.  Matter of fact, I asked him about it and it's perfectly fine with him.

Ray


----------



## TFC

Mike, 
Sorry to hear you are still waiting.  I am too.  I'm pretty much in the same boat as you with regard to my gunsmithing business and some of my clientele.  I too have floorspace limitations in my shop and so, the old lathe, which had been in the family since new in 1946, had to go before the new one came in.  I just never expected it to sell so fast.  The first looker bought it, no questions asked.  At that time though I had some other "out of shop" options for lathe work which dried up.  Hopefully, our machines will be in the mail soon.  And yes, nice bunch on this forum.
Take care.
TFC


----------



## zmotorsports

Ray C said:


> Mike,
> 
> I understand how agonizing this is...  I went through the same thing (only much worse) on one of my machines...
> 
> Anyhow, I don't think Matt will mind at all if he send the machines in two shipments.  Matter of fact, I asked him about it and it's perfectly fine with him.
> 
> Ray



Thanks Ray, do you know for certain if the 935 mills showed up like he said they would last week?  If so it is probably so close to just send them both as he said if would only be about a week once the mills arrived to get it prepped and ready to ship to complete the order, if not then getting the lathe within the next week and then the mill would be better than having to wait much longer.

I would rather get them both at once so I wouldn't have to juggle my full-time job around twice to meet the truck driver but if it is going to be much longer then at least having the lathe and getting it set up will get me one step closer to bringing in revenue.

Mike.


----------



## Ray C

zmotorsports said:


> Thanks Ray, do you know for certain if the 935 mills showed up like he said they would last week?  If so it is probably so close to just send them both as he said if would only be about a week once the mills arrived to get it prepped and ready to ship to complete the order, if not then getting the lathe within the next week and then the mill would be better than having to wait much longer.
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather get them both at once so I wouldn't have to juggle my full-time job around twice to meet the truck driver but if it is going to be much longer then at least having the lathe and getting it set up will get me one step closer to bringing in revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.



I'll get status of things.

Ray...


----------



## zmotorsports

Ray C said:


> I'll get status of things.
> 
> Ray...



Thanks Ray, I am sure Matt is getting tired of hearing from me.

Mike.


----------



## Ray C

zmotorsports said:


> Thanks Ray, I am sure Matt is getting tired of hearing from me.
> 
> Mike.



Not tired of hearing from you per-se... just plain old tired.  He's now on this 3rd straight week of 12 hour days x6 and part day on Sunday...

LOL:  I crashed on the couch the other day and my son told me I was giving lathe instructions in my sleep.  I've been on the phone anywhere from 6-10 hours a day giving "virtual lessons" and helping folks align their lathes and mills.  I only have a small handful of my own clients but all Matt's guys are coming to me...


Ray


----------



## zmotorsports

Ray C said:


> Not tired of hearing from you per-se... just plain old tired.  He's now on this 3rd straight week of 12 hour days x6 and part day on Sunday...
> 
> LOL:  I crashed on the couch the other day and my son told me I was giving lathe instructions in my sleep.  I've been on the phone anywhere from 6-10 hours a day giving "virtual lessons" and helping folks align their lathes and mills.  I only have a small handful of my own clients but all Matt's guys are coming to me...
> 
> 
> Ray



I understand the long days.  Back when I first started wrenching I was working 10-12 hour days at my full-time job and then 6-8 hours and 16-18 hour days on weekends in my home shop trying to build a business and clientele.  I promised my wife it was short term just until things come together.

Now 26+ years later thank God I don't have to put those kind of hours in very regularly any longer.  Occasionally yes, but not all that often any longer.  On those rare occasions that I do I will stop long enough to go for a walk with my wife or grab a bite of dinner before heading back out.  Goes a long way keeping the marriage strong.  Oh, having a very understanding wife helps too.

Mike.


----------



## Ray C

zmotorsports said:


> I understand the long days.  Back when I first started wrenching I was working 10-12 hour days at my full-time job and then 6-8 hours and 16-18 hour days on weekends in my home shop trying to build a business and clientele.  I promised my wife it was short term just until things come together.
> 
> Now 26+ years later thank God I don't have to put those kind of hours in very regularly any longer.  Occasionally yes, but not all that often any longer.  On those rare occasions that I do I will stop long enough to go for a walk with my wife or grab a bite of dinner before heading back out.  Goes a long way keeping the marriage strong.  Oh, having a very understanding wife helps too.
> 
> Mike.



Oh yeah... I know that score.  In my early days of R&D, I sometimes didn't come home for 3-4 days.  I'd get my mind wrapped around a problem and that was the last anyone saw me until I figured it out. 

Right now, I've got my own shop work for some ornamental yacht parts and a few other small things.  -Not too much going on though.  To keep my friend from working himself to death, I'm doing yacht mechanic work 4-6 hours a day starting at O-Dark Thirty every morning.  I actually like the work and the other guys there are cool dudes -too bad we don't get to work together very often.  We all work solo on-site at different locations.  How often do you get the chance to pull a 2 ton motor out of a big boat?  -Anyhow, that side work pulls in a lot of side jobs -and I have a few good ones on the horizon.

Ray


----------



## JPatMcConnel

TFC said:


> Hello, JPatMcConnel,
> I'm expecting my 1340GT soon.  I see that you've installed machine mounts on your 1340GT.  Can you tell me what thread, English or Metric, the mount studs are?   I want to install a set of the ball joint/vibration dampening type mounts due to my slightly sloped concrete floor.  I 'd like to order them now from Enco so they are in hand when the lathe is delivered and set.
> Good luck with your new lathe.
> Thanks.
> TFC


Ciao!
Really sorry to be two days out in responding. I put my PM1340GT on Mason MLS500 machine leveling mounts I bought on eBay for $19.64 each w/ free shipping from Zoro. At 5" In length the included all thread 1/2" bolts are too long for the fitting on the stand so I replaced them with 3" hardened bolts, which also gave me another place to put a wrench if needed. Otherwise, I used all the nuts and washers included in each leveling mount kit. Because I used the 3/4" hole in the base instead of the threaded hole as my mount point, I bought 3/4" nylon spacers with 1/2" holes to center the bolts. I used nylon because the hole is metric and the nylon has enough give you can tap them in. I used two spacers per hole, but you might even get away with three depending on how thick they are. Although this arrangement worked pretty well, you could, I suppose, use the Mason MLS1000 for a bigger foot print, but it is overkill. The arrangement is "springy" in other words it isn't like the unit is bolted to the floor. What I also did, after I had the unit level, was put a pair of two by fours under each stand side and then plastic shims (Home Depot) until they just touched the stand base. Very nice, and the level still checks out. if you have an ACE hardware near you they are a great source of metric and American standard bolts in stainless, hardened, and other grades.

Hope this helps,
Pat


----------



## Ray C

zmotorsports said:


> Thanks Ray, do you know for certain if the 935 mills showed up like he said they would last week?  If so it is probably so close to just send them both as he said if would only be about a week once the mills arrived to get it prepped and ready to ship to complete the order, if not then getting the lathe within the next week and then the mill would be better than having to wait much longer.
> 
> I would rather get them both at once so I wouldn't have to juggle my full-time job around twice to meet the truck driver but if it is going to be much longer then at least having the lathe and getting it set up will get me one step closer to bringing in revenue.
> 
> Mike.



Here's the scoop...


Matt is finishing-up 1340's (lathes) this week.  All outstanding orders for those will be done.

There are three, 935 mills in the warehouse right now.  They too will be completed this week and Mon/Tue of next week.  Mike, it's possible one of those is your machine but I have no way to know.  One of them goes to one of my clients whose been on order since Feb.

There are additional 935's in the rail yard  in PA currently waiting to be released by the port authority.  He expects they will be released early in the week of July 28.

All 932 machines are shipped -Don't know how many more are available.
Almost all 1236 machines are shipped.  -Won't know until tomorrow how many more are available.


Ray


----------



## Havoc

Ray C said:


> Here's the scoop...
> 
> 
> Matt is finishing-up 1340's (lathes) this week.  All outstanding orders for those will be done.
> 
> There are three, 935 mills in the warehouse right now.  They too will be completed this week and Mon/Tue of next week.  Mike, it's possible one of those is your machine but I have no way to know.  One of them goes to one of my clients whose been on order since Feb.
> 
> There are additional 935's in the rail yard  in PA currently waiting to be released by the port authority.  He expects they will be released early in the week of July 28.
> 
> All 932 machines are shipped -Don't know how many more are available.
> Almost all 1236 machines are shipped.  -Won't know until tomorrow how many more are available.
> 
> 
> Ray




Yeah....
i just got an email from Matt, with tracking # and all .....My 1340GT should be at My House next week.  Mike, did you get the same email?

danny


----------



## zmotorsports

Ray C said:


> Here's the scoop...
> 
> 
> Matt is finishing-up 1340's (lathes) this week.  All outstanding orders for those will be done.
> 
> There are three, 935 mills in the warehouse right now.  They too will be completed this week and Mon/Tue of next week.  Mike, it's possible one of those is your machine but I have no way to know.  One of them goes to one of my clients whose been on order since Feb.
> 
> There are additional 935's in the rail yard  in PA currently waiting to be released by the port authority.  He expects they will be released early in the week of July 28.
> 
> All 932 machines are shipped -Don't know how many more are available.
> Almost all 1236 machines are shipped.  -Won't know until tomorrow how many more are available.
> 
> 
> Ray



Ray, thanks for the update.  I hope one of the three 935's are mine.

Mike.


----------



## zmotorsports

Havoc said:


> Yeah....
> i just got an email from Matt, with tracking # and all .....My 1340GT should be at My House next week.  Mike, did you get the same email?
> 
> danny



Nope, no email as of yet Danny.  It still looks like the 935 mill is causing the delay is.  I hope he is just getting one prepped and then the lathe and mill will go out together within the week.

Please make certain to take a lot of pictures and document the new lathe.  We all like looking at pictures and drooling over everyone's "equipment".:whistle:

Mike.


----------



## catoctin

I hope my unit is in this lot of three (PM-935TV).....  It's been on order since February.  

Thanks,
-Joe



Ray C said:


> Here's the scoop...
> 
> 
> Matt is finishing-up 1340's (lathes) this week.  All outstanding orders for those will be done.
> 
> There are three, 935 mills in the warehouse right now.  They too will be completed this week and Mon/Tue of next week.  Mike, it's possible one of those is your machine but I have no way to know.  One of them goes to one of my clients whose been on order since Feb.
> 
> There are additional 935's in the rail yard  in PA currently waiting to be released by the port authority.  He expects they will be released early in the week of July 28.
> 
> All 932 machines are shipped -Don't know how many more are available.
> Almost all 1236 machines are shipped.  -Won't know until tomorrow how many more are available.
> 
> 
> Ray


----------



## TFC

Mike, I agree with you in hoping (you know what Nietzsche says about hope "prolonging the torments of man") that the PM/QMT equipment is everything that it has been purported and/or reported to be.  With all previously indicated "ship to customer" dates missed (i.e. April, May, June and now July 18) I must say that I'm a total skeptic at this point.  Like you, had I known that delivery dates would have been missed like this, I'd have hung on to the old iron or proceeded in another direction.  Like you, my floorspace limitations exacerbated the situation for sure (not QMT's issue).  Other than certain firearms components, particularly in the immediate post-Sandy Hook/propsed so-called assault weapons ban market, I've never ordered/purchased anything and experienced such difficulty in obtaining it.  Other gunsmiths and machinists I know, both retired and working, can't believe it.  By now I could have had an old South Bend 10L long bed (perfect for gunsmithing IMO) completely overhauled, outfitted w/DRO, tooled and on line.  I thought the 1340GT would be the quicker and better choice. Certainly, not quicker. Better remains to be seen. I hope my skepticism is for naught.

Ray, thank you for the info. re. QMT having all outstanding orders for 1340GT's ready by this week.  Ray, I sincerely mean no offense to you but I'll believe it when I see it. I know you don't have your hands on the controls, so to speak.  Funny thing happened this morning which sparked this entry. I had a regular customer tell me I was "full of s--t" regarding my purchase of a new lathe.  Was he out of line?  Maybe. Although, I have to admit, that's how it must look to him.  Another customer, who was in, sort of smirked and laughed.  So, I wonder how many other customers are thinking that I am "full of s--t" and are just not as honest or impolite, if you will. What is bad for reputation = what is bad for business.  

Gigs, your report on the 1340GT being sent with Chinese chucks is disappointing to both of us.  I wish that was indicated in the sales literature for the 1340GT.  It is not.  

Danny, it's good news to hear that your 1340GT has been shipped. May it arrive unscathed and without delay. I wish you well with it! 

Lunch is over. Time to go.  There's another customer calling.  Hope that's not a new inquiry for barrel/lathe related work....  Hope that's not another "Hey, Tim, did your lathe come in yet?"....  Maybe I won't pick up....


----------



## zmotorsports

TFC, I understand your frustration and I completely understand the customer issues.  I too should have held on to my old equipment a bit longer, however, you know the saying, it is easier to sell something when you have a buyer.  I at the time had an immediate buyer within a few weeks of the initial expecting date and figured it would only be a 2-4 week gap without equipment.  I felt like I could deal with such a small delay without impacting my loyal customers.

Hindsight being 20/20 maybe I should have tried to hold on to it a little longer.  Would I make the same choice on equipment?  I would like to say YES.  I did my homework and felt VERY good about the choice of equipment and in talking with Matt @ Precision Mathews.  The only thing I was getting uneasy about was the 932 mill but it was more of a gut feeling than anything else.  That was remedied when I negotiated the purchase of the 935TV Taiwanese knee mill from Matt.  I feel especially good about that piece of equipment even though it was quite a stretch on the budget.  The lathe for me was a no brainer based on the fact that it was Taiwanese and I have worked on a Taiwanese lathe for many years at my full-time job and had no issues at all with the quality or performance.

Matt ALWAYS returned my phone calls and emails, and still continues to return phone calls and emails, so that is a non-issue.  I don't understand that complaint when I see/hear it because my situation has been the exact opposite.  Matt has gone out of his way to respond to my questions and inquiries whether about an update or various other pieces of equipment. 

I understand the difficulty in overseas ordering and customs.  We have some equipment at work that we have to get parts out of Germany and have to plan well in advance when ordering.  That said, they have never been as far out on shipping dates as this equipment has been.

I feel 100% confident that the lathe and milling machine will be everything in which it was described and relayed to me when purchasing.  I will be very disappointed if it is not but again, I feel very confident that it will be.

I have told both Ray and Matt that when the equipment arrives I would be 100% honest in ALL of my reviews and experiences with Quality Machine Tools and the purchase experience, as I have had many people on this forum and a couple of other forums that I belong to send private messages asking for reviews when the equipment arrives.  I also have a friend who is waiting to see my lathe as he is possibly looking to upgrade in the near future.  I would still recommend these machines based on experience thus far with the only exception is that I will stress the time frame and insist that perspective buyers be aware and prepare accordingly.  That response could change if after getting the machines I am not satisfied but I am not expecting that to be the case.

As far as my customers being upset, I have a couple that I am sure I will not ever see again, and a couple that were getting tired of the same answer but I am sure they understand.  I am not going to solely blame someone else for that as I possibly could have done things differently and probably would have knowing then what I know now as far as delays.  I have two VERY loyal customers that I have pretty much done the jobs for free as I have had to take the engine cases to a local machine shop for machining and there went my profit.  But I have kept the customer happy and they are riding their motorcycles so hopefully they will return without question.

I hope you get your machine and it is everything that you expected and then some.  Stay current and post up pics when it arrives.

Mike.


----------



## Leagle

I have recently ordered a PM 1340 GT lathe.  I have spent, literally, hundreds of hours researching both new and used machinery and the purchase price of all kinds of machines.  Assisting me in my search has been my mentor who runs a state of the art machine shop with eight CNC machines (lathes and mills) which cost right at $500,000 per machine in addition to manual machines which are far beyond what any of us hobbyists could ever dream of owning.  After all of this research, my decision came down to which PM machine I would buy.

I really do not understand the complaints about delivery dates.  You can't do any level of research on PM machinery without immediately becoming aware of the fact that Matt orders his machines in batches.  There is no reason to believe that you are going to be able to name your delivery date.

Every estimate I have ever seen regarding deliveries has been heavily laced with warnings that delivery dates are estimates.  Matt's business model allows him to sell very good machinery at good prices.  My mentor, mentioned above, has repeatedly stated that he is amazed that machines of this quality can be sold at Matt's prices.

Choices on machinery are limited to 1) professional highest quality machinery that no hobbyist would ever think of buying, 2) machinery slightly below the highest quality professional machine that no hobbyist would ever think of buying, 3) very good quality machinery at roughly twice the cost of PM machines, 4) Asian imports which cost more (you must compare specifications, accessories, etc. VERY carefully) than PM machines and which you may or may not be satisfied with, and 5) PM machines.

If you are monitoring this forum, you are looking at machines in category 4 or 5.  Machines in this category come down to Grizzly or PM.  If you are considering any other Asian import machinery at this performance level, be prepared to really be disappointed.  Go to other forums, or other parts of this forum, and see what people are saying about their machines.  I am amazed at the number of posts from Grizzly owners who say that they are well satisfied with their machines, but wish they had bought a PM.

You can buy a "better" machine that a PM.  You can buy machines and have them delivered almost immediately.  Be prepared to pay double what PM charges for the machines which are being discussed on this forum.  Even at that, you must be a VERY good machinist to be able to recognize any difference.    Most hobby machinists, and many professionals, could not produce any better parts from the more expensive machinery.  If you are going to be running a machine 8 hours a day, five, six or seven days a week you might be able to show that the more expensive machinery lasts longer.  Hobby machinists couldn't wear out one of Matt's machines if they tried.

I don't know about the rest of you guys, but my pocket book won't let me complain about a one month (or even longer) delay when it saves roughly the cost of the machine.


----------



## Havoc

zmotorsports said:


> TFC, I understand your frustration and I completely understand the customer issues.  I too should have held on to my old equipment a bit longer, however, you know the saying, it is easier to sell something when you have a buyer.  I at the time had an immediate buyer within a few weeks of the initial expecting date and figured it would only be a 2-4 week gap without equipment.  I felt like I could deal with such a small delay without impacting my loyal customers.
> 
> Hindsight being 20/20 maybe I should have tried to hold on to it a little longer.  Would I make the same choice on equipment?  I would like to say YES.  I did my homework and felt VERY good about the choice of equipment and in talking with Matt @ Precision Mathews.  The only thing I was getting uneasy about was the 932 mill but it was more of a gut feeling than anything else.  That was remedied when I negotiated the purchase of the 935TV Taiwanese knee mill from Matt.  I feel especially good about that piece of equipment even though it was quite a stretch on the budget.  The lathe for me was a no brainer based on the fact that it was Taiwanese and I have worked on a Taiwanese lathe for many years at my full-time job and had no issues at all with the quality or performance.
> 
> Matt ALWAYS returned my phone calls and emails, and still continues to return phone calls and emails, so that is a non-issue.  I don't understand that complaint when I see/hear it because my situation has been the exact opposite.  Matt has gone out of his way to respond to my questions and inquiries whether about an update or various other pieces of equipment.
> 
> Hang in there Mike,  Your machine will be there soon....I hope
> 
> I understand the difficulty in overseas ordering and customs.  We have some equipment at work that we have to get parts out of Germany and have to plan well in advance when ordering.  That said, they have never been as far out on shipping dates as this equipment has been.
> 
> I feel 100% confident that the lathe and milling machine will be everything in which it was described and relayed to me when purchasing.  I will be very disappointed if it is not but again, I feel very confident that it will be.
> 
> I have told both Ray and Matt that when the equipment arrives I would be 100% honest in ALL of my reviews and experiences with Quality Machine Tools and the purchase experience, as I have had many people on this forum and a couple of other forums that I belong to send private messages asking for reviews when the equipment arrives.  I also have a friend who is waiting to see my lathe as he is possibly looking to upgrade in the near future.  I would still recommend these machines based on experience thus far with the only exception is that I will stress the time frame and insist that perspective buyers be aware and prepare accordingly.  That response could change if after getting the machines I am not satisfied but I am not expecting that to be the case.
> 
> As far as my customers being upset, I have a couple that I am sure I will not ever see again, and a couple that were getting tired of the same answer but I am sure they understand.  I am not going to solely blame someone else for that as I possibly could have done things differently and probably would have knowing then what I know now as far as delays.  I have two VERY loyal customers that I have pretty much done the jobs for free as I have had to take the engine cases to a local machine shop for machining and there went my profit.  But I have kept the customer happy and they are riding their motorcycles so hopefully they will return without question.
> 
> I hope you get your machine and it is everything that you expected and then some.  Stay current and post up pics when it arrives.
> 
> Mike.





Hang in there Mike,  Your machine will be there soon....I hope 


danny


----------



## TFC

Leagle, 

I agree with your points on machine quality, grade, availability, price, etc., etc.  However, with all due respect and no offense, those of us who are experiencing missed delivery dates did not, as you put it, "name your own delivery date".  QMT named the delivery date(s) and in my case QMT did not deliver on any of them so far.  If QMT has experienced these types of delays due to a regular practice of batch ordering machines then they should have told machine buyers early on (i.e. January or February for some of us), that this would be or may be the case.  I made a decision(s) re. the sale of existing equipment based on the good faith that the QMT delivery date would be reasonably accurate.  I calculated that I could get by without or borrow time from friends' lathes while waiting the remaining 6 or 8 weeks for a new PM machine. Those decisions and/or calculations were made solely on delivery dates provided by QMT.  This has gone on so long that I've long since used up all my favors. Encroaching on the lathe time/shop space of others is not a practice I like to carry on and I understand when I'm wearing out my welcome.  Some will say that some of us made a bad business decision.  Well, we made them based on our shop limitations and we trusted that QMT would be reasonably accurate in their stated delivery time. 

If I were looking at this from the point of view of a pure hobbyist, perhaps I would not be so aggravated. Of course, I mean no offense to my hobbyist brethren as that's how I got started.  However, I have spent many years building this small enterprise and my reputation.  My reputation has been tarnished and that is unacceptable to me.  Bad review spreads faster than good.  No telling what the price tag is on that.

I have learned one thing in all this.  When someone tells you mid April they could mean late July (or early August?).

One other point: the greater problem in all this is that we no longer manufacture much of anything in our United States.  Therefore, we endure ruthless foreign business people, overseas shipping delays, customs delays, port authority delays, loss of manufacturing jobs.


----------



## nickmckinney

TFC said:


> If I were looking at this from the point of view of a pure hobbyist, perhaps I would not be so aggravated. Of course, I mean no offense to my hobbyist brethren as that's how I got started.  However, I have spent many years building this small enterprise and my reputation.  My reputation has been tarnished and that is unacceptable to me.  Bad review spreads faster than good.  No telling what the price tag is on that.
> 
> I have learned one thing in all this.  When someone tells you mid April they could mean late July (or early August?).



As a business owner I have been down this road a few dozen times. I purchased my lathe elsewhere as I could not afford the possible added down time. I have dealt with the Chinese New Year and shipping/customs woes many times in the past and seen 4-6 months added to delivery dates while someone else had my money and I was powerless. As a hobbyist the price point is much different, as a business a single machine being down/missing costs way more.

Doing the math at 150 units per year at $5000 each thats $750,000 gross on a single item out of many (add in the accessories and maybe its pushing a million on this item?) At those numbers its either time to stock the shelves so to speak or the profit margin is non-existent and its time to reconsider the business model - IMHO of course.


----------



## Ray C

nickmckinney said:


> As a business owner I have been down this road a few dozen times. I purchased my lathe elsewhere as I could not afford the possible added down time. I have dealt with the Chinese New Year and shipping/customs woes many times in the past and seen 4-6 months added to delivery dates while someone else had my money and I was powerless. As a hobbyist the price point is much different, as a business a single machine being down/missing costs way more.
> 
> Doing the math at 150 units per year at $5000 each thats $750,000 gross on a single item out of many (add in the accessories and maybe its pushing a million on this item?) At those numbers its either time to stock the shelves so to speak or the profit margin is non-existent and its time to reconsider the business model - IMHO of course.




... Kinda been down this road before but... stocking the shelves is not so easy when you only get your equipment from a few select suppliers that are willing to make the machine with specifications outside of the standard patterns and/or with accessories (like upgraded motors and internal gears) that are different from the rest of the pack.  The factories are only willing/able to make so many of those.  Other companies that "stock their shelves" are getting "pattern machines" from multiple factories and the quality of the machine the customer ends-up with a crap shoot.

The business model choices are to sell the basic stuff that everyone else sells or, increase the price to a level more in-line with typical machine markup and sell fewer machines.

Also, yes... the numbers add-up quickly at a macro-scopic level but, there's some other numbers that add-up too.  Container freight cost thousands per box, shipping insurance is $1500 per box,  customs tax/fees is a couple thousand per box.  Broker fees... rail yard fees... temporary warehouse storage fees... Some of the mills have to be re-crated with a cost $200 per unit.  Forklifts and maintenance fees.  -And the labor to hire 3 guys both durable and smart enough to prep all the machines...  That big number gets reduced real fast.

The fact is, the machines are sold at warehouse prices -not retail prices.  Sure, we could change the business model and become a "boutique supplier of high quality manual machines"...  Kinda like the way the hair cut place charges 35 bucks for a $3.50 bottle of hair soap.

Ray


----------



## Havoc

Havoc said:


> Yeah....
> i just got an email from Matt, with tracking # and all .....My 1340GT should be at My House next week.  Mike, did you get the same email?
> 
> danny




Wooohooooo   My PM 1340 GT left PA, traveled 502 miles to Bolingbrooks IL.  only 2000 miles to California now.

Yeah

Danny


----------



## nickmckinney

Ray C said:


> The fact is, the machines are sold at warehouse prices -not retail prices.  Sure, we could change the business model and become a "boutique supplier of high quality manual machines"...



Haha Ray you are a "boutique supplier of high quality manual machines" I would bet a $2 bill that if you raised the prices up you probably sell the same amount if not more. If the product is sold so fast that you can't meet demand, then its priced too cheap. And if the increased price could cover more "direct"customer service, then its a win for everyone. No offense but being only able to reach you instead of QMT is an obvious problem.


----------



## zmotorsports

Havoc said:


> Wooohooooo   My PM 1340 GT left PA, traveled 502 miles to Bolingbrooks IL.  only 2000 miles to California now.
> 
> Yeah
> 
> Danny



Glad to hear that yours is on its' way Danny.  I just received an email from Matt about 20 minutes ago.  Although not with a tracking number yet, he did say that he is going to prepping the mill within the next couple of days and that I should see both units on approx. Wednesday August 6th.  He said it will be about a week to UT from PA so I would assume he is planning on shipping it out his door by this coming Wednesday July 30th.

As the reply by Ray concerning the business model.  I completely understand what Matt is going for, quality over quantity.  After reading how many others were happy with their machines from Matt and personally speaking to Matt prior to my order placement, I too decided that I would rather pay a few dollars more for higher quality machines  as I am impressed with how much thought and negotiating of better parts, bearings, etc has gone into his machines.  All of the tools in my shop are of higher quality vs. el'cheapo tools and equipment.  

That said, my only complaint thus far has been the delay from the original time estimate communicated to me.

Mike.


----------



## Smudgemo

Havoc said:


> Wooohooooo   My PM 1340 GT left PA, traveled 502 miles to Bolingbrooks IL.  only 2000 miles to California now.
> 
> Yeah
> 
> Danny



I sure wish I didn't hate driving so much.  I'd love to swing by and check yours out when you're up and running.  But I'll probably ask to see it when it gets to the point of actually placing my order at some future date.  Feedback from my wife suggests now is not the best time for me to drop a bunch of cash on a tool I already have.  

-Ryan


----------



## Havoc

Smudgemo said:


> I sure wish I didn't hate driving so much.  I'd love to swing by and check yours out when you're up and running.  But I'll probably ask to see it when it gets to the point of actually placing my order at some future date.  Feedback from my wife suggests now is not the best time for me to drop a bunch of cash on a tool I already have.
> 
> -Ryan



You can swing by anytime, i actually work for EBMUD in Oakland, so I crash on my boat in Alameda 3 nights a week. 

Danny


----------



## Havoc

zmotorsports said:


> Glad to hear that yours is on its' way Danny.  I just received an email from Matt about 20 minutes ago.  Although not with a tracking number yet, he did say that he is going to prepping the mill within the next couple of days and that I should see both units on approx. Wednesday August 6th.  He said it will be about a week to UT from PA so I would assume he is planning on shipping it out his door by this coming Wednesday July 30th.
> 
> As the reply by Ray concerning the business model.  I completely understand what Matt is going for, quality over quantity.  After reading how many others were happy with their machines from Matt and personally speaking to Matt prior to my order placement, I too decided that I would rather pay a few dollars more for higher quality machines  as I am impressed with how much thought and negotiating of better parts, bearings, etc has gone into his machines.  All of the tools in my shop are of higher quality vs. el'cheapo tools and equipment.
> 
> That said, my only complaint thus far has been the delay from the original time estimate communicated to me.
> 
> Mike.



Awesome Mike, which one are you going to set up first? The lathe or the mill?  Here is something for you to drool over    http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/tld/4572865299.html 

I want it.

Danny


----------



## Ray C

nickmckinney said:


> Haha Ray you are a "boutique supplier of high quality manual machines" I would bet a $2 bill that if you raised the prices up you probably sell the same amount if not more. If the product is sold so fast that you can't meet demand, then its priced too cheap. And if the increased price could cover more "direct"customer service, then its a win for everyone. No offense but being only able to reach you instead of QMT is an obvious problem.



LOL:  A friend of mine owns a very successful liquor store -and one day, he bought a display case of cheap cigars all priced between $1 and $3.  They didn't sell worth a darn and were getting stale.  I told him to increase the price to $7 to $8 -and they sold like hotcakes.

I don't think Matt wants to raise prices... Truth be told, he likes supporting the small shops and hobbyists -despite the frustrations.  I can't talk about the details of what goes on behind the scenes with Matt but, he has some clients that call and speak with him 2-3 times a week -and some, 2-3 times a day...  That eats up a lot of his time and at some point, he cannot take any more calls during the day.   Long story short, some of Matt's big customers started-out as little guys -and they continue to do good business with him.  He's been in business for 15 years and my guess, is he'll still be in business 15 years from now.  There's a lot to be said for that -and my hat is off to him.  I can't think of too many "flash in the pan" boutiques with those kinds of longevity prospects...


As for me, I'm not doing this to get rich (LOL)...  I'm semi-retired and a teacher at-heart and don't mind the hobbyist crowd.  That said, he wants me to be the front-end for the business.  Matt is perfectly happy working with his crew every day.  He loves it -and that's no joke.  When the busy times like this are over, he scours the Continents looking for exceptional value stuff.  He loves tools and machines!  He's like Tim the Tool Man -Times TEN!   One of his dreams is to find the perfect machinery that address all the complaints that folks have about various machines...  He's had prototype machines made and goes to foundries to have test-parts made...  He's in hog-heaven doing that kind of stuff...  Naaaahhh, I don't see Matt ever sitting in a "Boutique"...  Man, does that conjure-up some comical images...



Ray

PS:  Here's a few snaps of me at the marina earlier today.  I was hanging upside like that for several hours all total doing some general maintenance but also taking measurements for some structural work that I will custom-build in my shop.  At 55, some say I'm stupid for doing this -but man, I love all the stuff I do.  Working w/Matt/Nicole/Travis, doing cool stuff on yachts (and learning a lot too) and running my custom shop.  The Yacht work is extremely challenging at times... -love it.  And getting custom motor mounts under a 2 ton motor...  Haven't figured-out how I'll do that yet -but I will.

 No more boardrooms or development labs for me.  -Done with that.  ... It's all about doing what you like/love doing... 






PS, PS:  Sometimes it's really tricky getting out of those tight quarters.  It's real easy to get "owies".

EDIT:  Here's the hole I was stuffed into...  Tight fit and sometimes I need to call my partner on the phone and ask him to yank on my legs to pull me out.


----------



## Marco Bernardini

Sometimes there is no need to work hard to become millionaires: it's enough to invent the right very stupid thing in the right very crazy moment, and to sell it for a very reasonable price.
An example? The famous "*Pet Rock*". And that was 40 years ago.


----------



## zmotorsports

Looks awesome Ray.  I am jealous.  I hope to be out on my own full-time in the near future as well and away from the corporate BS.  I too like working on a wide range of items.   I currently to a lot of general repairs and over the past couple of years more and more one-off or custom or prototype jobs.  The majority revolving around motorcycles but a lot for the Jeeping/off-road industry as well.

I recently got out of sand drag racing and really miss fabricating custom sand drag quads but still, the prototype work is the cat's meow.  I understand about the pricing of ones products or services.  This past January I upped my shop rate trying to thin my work out a bit due to the time conflict of my full-time job and my home business.  Just the opposite happened, more work started rolling in.

Thanks for sharing the pics of the yacht work.

Mike.


----------



## Ray C

zmotorsports said:


> Looks awesome Ray.  I am jealous.  I hope to be out on my own full-time in the near future as well and away from the corporate BS.  I too like working on a wide range of items.   I currently to a lot of general repairs and over the past couple of years more and more one-off or custom or prototype jobs.  The majority revolving around motorcycles but a lot for the Jeeping/off-road industry as well.
> 
> I recently got out of sand drag racing and really miss fabricating custom sand drag quads but still, the prototype work is the cat's meow.  I understand about the pricing of ones products or services.  This past January I upped my shop rate trying to thin my work out a bit due to the time conflict of my full-time job and my home business.  Just the opposite happened, more work started rolling in.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pics of the yacht work.
> 
> Mike.




"Corporate BS"...  Aint that the truth!   Things were good in the R&D world up until the late 90's.  Engineers and physicists pretty-much called the shots and we declared when a product (or technology) was ready for prime time.  It rapidly changed in the early 2000's and the model changed to "Tell designers in India what to do/make", "sell it as soon as it seems to work", "collect maximum money from customer up front", "sell it with a flashy website" and live by the motto that "saying sorry later is easier than taking the time to make something that actually works".  -And of course, dealing with multi-millionaires with temperaments of a 2 year old became the new challenge of R&D professionals...  And putting-up with the PMP wanna-be minions who thought they were going to be the next Bill Gates or Steve Jobs...  LOL!   The last 1/3 of my career was tainted with that bad taste -and there ain't no going back now.  Wouldn't trade my new life for all the money in the world... 

Mike, keep at it...  If you know how to fix things or make things work, you'll get there.  Sooner or later, the bubble of consensual delusion will pop -and people/business like yours with flourish.  I see it happening already.  There are obstacles, but I see it happening...


Ray


----------



## zmotorsports

Ray C said:


> "Corporate BS"...  Aint that the truth!   Things were good in the R&D world up until the late 90's.  Engineers and physicists pretty-much called the shots and we declared when a product (or technology) was ready for prime time.  It rapidly changed in the early 2000's and the model changed to "Tell designers in India what to do/make", "sell it as soon as it seems to work", "collect maximum money from customer up front", "sell it with a flashy website" and live by the motto that "saying sorry later is easier than taking the time to make something that actually works".  -And of course, dealing with multi-millionaires with temperaments of a 2 year old became the new challenge of R&D professionals...  And putting-up with the PMP wanna-be minions who thought they were going to be the next Bill Gates or Steve Jobs...  LOL!   The last 1/3 of my career was tainted with that bad taste -and there ain't no going back now.  Wouldn't trade my new life for all the money in the world...
> 
> Mike, keep at it...  If you know how to fix things or make things work, you'll get there.  Sooner or later, the bubble of consensual delusion will pop -and people/business like yours with flourish.  I see it happening already.  There are obstacles, but I see it happening...
> 
> 
> Ray



Thanks Ray, I completely agree.  I look at my co-workers and superiors that know absolutely nothing outside of their daily routing/job function.  I really feel sorry for them because when that ONE thing they know goes away or is no longer in demand, they are screwed.

Mike.


----------



## Smudgemo

Havoc said:


> You can swing by anytime, i actually work for EBMUD in Oakland, so I crash on my boat in Alameda 3 nights a week.
> 
> Danny



Cool - I'll bring the IPA!  

My friend John C works there too.  I won't name names more detailed than that, but he's a hardcore cyclist and I believe drives big trucks and things of that sort.

-Ryan


----------



## nickmckinney

Ray C said:


> I don't think Matt wants to raise prices... Truth be told, he likes supporting the small shops and hobbyists -despite the frustrations.  I can't talk about the details of what goes on behind the scenes with Matt but, he has some clients that call and speak with him 2-3 times a week -and some, 2-3 times a day...  That eats up a lot of his time and at some point, he cannot take any more calls during the day.   Long story short, some of Matt's big customers started-out as little guys -and they continue to do good business with him.  He's been in business for 15 years and my guess, is he'll still be in business 15 years from now.  There's a lot to be said for that -and my hat is off to him.  I can't think of too many "flash in the pan" boutiques with those kinds of longevity prospects...




IMHO - raise the prices 10% - use that increase to help cover someone other than Matt to man the phone/email. All of us would be happy to pay it I bet if it means we get a warm body to talk too *at QMT*. He is not supporting that much when the phone/email responses don't happen which is exactly how this thread started and also why I went elsewhere. As for you helping him, the only way people know about you are the forums, and most prospective buyers are not forum addicts. They find him via the internet (like I did) call or email, and give up if the response sucks.

In my business the next person I am hiring is going to cost me triple what the guys sweating in the shop cost me. However this next hire is the only one that can take the phone/face time away from me all day long, and my clients will be as well taken care of if not better (as I can only do so much) I drool for the day it finally happens, you can only do so much when the person manning the customer service phone is also the boss man. After 15 years its time to start thinking bigger IMHO.


----------



## zmotorsports

Havoc said:


> Awesome Mike, which one are you going to set up first? The lathe or the mill?  Here is something for you to drool over    http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/tld/4572865299.html
> 
> I want it.
> 
> Danny



Sorry Danny, I never did answer your question.  I will be setting up the lathe first as it will be the furthest into and against a wall.  It will also require the most work as I will be rewiring the entire thing to switch over the VFD.  The mill will be placed in the middle of my next bay over so once the lathe is in place the mill will be set into position.  The mill will also pretty much be a plug & play with the exception of fabricating a stand to raise is about 4-5 inches.

Mike.


----------



## tmarks11

zmotorsports said:


> ... I will be setting up the lathe first as it will be the furthest into and against a wall.....



I would strongly recommend that you keep it 20-24" from the wall if you can swing the space  You will want to get behind it often enough for maintenance and cleaning to make it worth it.

Anyone else want to chime in with their experience on positioning?


----------



## zmotorsports

*Re: Underwhelmed with new 1340GT*



tmarks11 said:


> I would strongly recommend that you keep it 20-24" from the wall if you can swing the space  You will want to get behind it often enough for maintenance and cleaning to make it worth it.
> 
> Anyone else want to chime in with their experience on positioning?



Just out of curiosity, what kind of routine maintenance is there that must come from behind?  I simply do NOT have the space to waste 2' from the wall.  My last 12x39 lathe/mill combo sat in the exact same spot as this one will go and never had to get behind it in the 16 years I had it in place. I did have a piece of sheet metal on the wall that met with the chip tray to keep swarf and anything from falling behind it.  The new lathe has a built in backsplash so I don't see that being an issue.

Our 13x36 lathe at work is also against a wall and has been since I installed it in 1988.  Never been moved since.

I would be open for reasons why as in my experience I have not had to get behind these machines so if I am missing something, please explain.  

For my knee mill, I wanted it either in a corner configuration, which is not possible, or in an open area to get 360 degrees around it.  This I was barely able to afford to give up some space to accommodate.

Mike.


----------



## Ray C

zmotorsports said:


> Just out of curiosity, what kind of routine maintenance is there that must come from behind?  I simply do NOT have the space to waste 2' from the wall.  My last 12x39 lathe/mill combo sat in the exact same spot as this one will go and never had to get behind it in the 16 years I had it in place. I did have a piece of sheet metal on the wall that met with the chip tray to keep swarf and anything from falling behind it.  The new lathe has a built in backsplash so I don't see that being an issue.
> 
> Our 13x36 lathe at work is also against a wall and has been since I installed it in 1988.  Never been moved since.
> 
> I would be open for reasons why as in my experience I have not had to get behind these machines so if I am missing something, please explain.
> 
> For my knee mill, I wanted it either in a corner configuration, which is not possible, or in an open area to get 360 degrees around it.  This I was barely able to afford to give up some space to accommodate.
> 
> Mike.



Some brands of machines have chip trays that only remove from the rear of the lathe.

On the current models of Asian lathes, the motor is back there and access to the electrical panel is back there.  Mine is 8" from the wall and if I should ever need to access the electrical panel I'll need to use a stubby screwdriver to remove the panel cover and use a mirror to view the components.  Virtually all of the mechanical work I do on yachts requires working this way so, it's not a big deal to me.

Using extension wrenches, I swapped the 3phase motor out of my machine (when I converted it from single to 3 phase) while it was 8" from the wall.  Fun?  no.  Do-able?  Yes.  Took an extra 15 minutes...

Of course, daily sweeping of the floor is not as convenient when it's close to the wall.

Ray


----------



## TFC

Ray, 
You said earlier in this thread (on 7/22) that Matt indicated to you that all the 1340GT's would be done this week (realizing that done/prepped does not mean shipped).  Is that the case (including mine)?  

In the confines of my shop, I use my shop-vac with an extension tube to clean behind the equipment that must be no more than 8" from the walls.  I have an old Dirt Devil upright in the closet for sweeping the open floor area.  That helps keep the dust, sand from going airborne via broom stroke. 
Thanks.
Tim


----------



## Ray C

TFC said:


> Ray,
> You said earlier in this thread (on 7/22) that Matt indicated to you that all the 1340GT's would be done this week (realizing that done/prepped does not mean shipped).  Is that the case (including mine)?
> 
> In the confines of my shop, I use my shop-vac with an extension tube to clean behind the equipment that must be no more than 8" from the walls.  I have an old Dirt Devil upright in the closet for sweeping the open floor area.  That helps keep the dust, sand from going airborne via broom stroke.
> Thanks.
> Tim



As far as I know, ALL 1340 machines are going to be finished.  I know that Matt is working alone at this moment now on just those machines.  To the best of my knowledge, it will be done.  


I have several shop vacs in my shop and suck-up most stuff with that.  I try to wet mop the floors once a week and I usually sweep with a broom before mopping.  

Ray


----------



## zmotorsports

I just received an email from Matt this morning stating that it is no inconvenience to ship my lathe prior to the mill, even if only by a couple of days.  I hated to see in incur additional costs for only a couple of days but he said it was no problem to ship the lathe on Monday.

It would help to at least give me a couple of days to get the lathe setup and wired prior to the mill but again, I hated to see it cost him more money to do so.  He said it would be beneficial to him to ship it on Monday so I said to go ahead and ship it. It would be great to see it by next Friday.

Mike.


----------



## nickmckinney

tmarks11 said:


> I would strongly recommend that you keep it 20-24" from the wall if you can swing the space  You will want to get behind it often enough for maintenance and cleaning to make it worth it.
> 
> Anyone else want to chime in with their experience on positioning?



The single time I had to go behind my "wall mounted" lathe was when the motor contactor went bad and we pulled the machine back out to remove it. Otherwise I kinda prefer them against a wall when possible as you can put some small shelving for tooling right at arms length. My new lathe has a coolant pump access to the rear but I don't use it so......


----------



## drs23

zmotorsports said:


> I just received an email from Matt this morning stating that it is no inconvenience to ship my lathe prior to the mill, even if only by a couple of days.  I hated to see in incur additional costs for only a couple of days but he said it was no problem to ship the lathe on Monday.
> 
> It would help to at least give me a couple of days to get the lathe setup and wired prior to the mill but again, I hated to see it cost him more money to do so.  He said it would be beneficial to him to ship it on Monday so I said to go ahead and ship it. It would be great to see it by next Friday.
> 
> Mike.



Cool for you Mike and Cudos to Matt. Like you say, you can have your lathe up and running and them deal with the mill when it gets there. Win/win!

Sounds like Matt needs some operating room so you're doing him a favor. Again, you both win!


----------



## zmotorsports

nickmckinney said:


> The single time I had to go behind my "wall mounted" lathe was when the motor contactor went bad and we pulled the machine back out to remove it. Otherwise I kinda prefer them against a wall when possible as you can put some small shelving for tooling right at arms length. My new lathe has a coolant pump access to the rear but I don't use it so......




That has been my experience as well.  The motor on our lathe at work has NEVER given us any issues, the only issue I ever had to address was a minor problem with the rotary/drum switch and that was easily addressed.  I never had any issues with my Smithy either in the 16 years I had it against the wall.  That is why I was asking for clarification.

My 1340GT is 3PH and the VFD will be mounted on the wall above the lathe so there should be no electrical behind the machine to have to get to other than the motor itself.  I guess if I ever have an issue with the motor I will have to move it away from the wall and deal with it at that time.





drs23 said:


> Cool for you Mike and Cudos to Matt. Like you say, you can have your lathe up and running and them deal with the mill when it gets there. Win/win!
> 
> Sounds like Matt needs some operating room so you're doing him a favor. Again, you both win!



Yeah, it kind of sounded like it was in his way.  I didn't realize that when I told him to ship them both together because that was the agreement we made upon originally purchasing it and I didn't want him to incur more charges after we had negotiated a deal.  If it is doing him a favor by shipping it a couple of days before the mill then I won't complain.

Mike.


----------



## Havoc

zmotorsports said:


> I just received an email from Matt this morning stating that it is no inconvenience to ship my lathe prior to the mill, even if only by a couple of days.  I hated to see in incur additional costs for only a couple of days but he said it was no problem to ship the lathe on Monday.
> 
> It would help to at least give me a couple of days to get the lathe setup and wired prior to the mill but again, I hated to see it cost him more money to do so.  He said it would be beneficial to him to ship it on Monday so I said to go ahead and ship it. It would be great to see it by next Friday.
> 
> Mike.




Alright Mike,

Congrats, have fun setting up your new lathe, I am still jealous about your new Mill...I was thinking about a PM-45M-CNC....but that's still in the planning stages.

Danny


----------



## Havoc

Ray C said:


> LOL:  A friend of mine owns a very successful liquor store -and one day, he bought a display case of cheap cigars all priced between $1 and $3.  They didn't sell worth a darn and were getting stale.  I told him to increase the price to $7 to $8 -and they sold like hotcakes.
> 
> I don't think Matt wants to raise prices... Truth be told, he likes supporting the small shops and hobbyists -despite the frustrations.  I can't talk about the details of what goes on behind the scenes with Matt but, he has some clients that call and speak with him 2-3 times a week -and some, 2-3 times a day...  That eats up a lot of his time and at some point, he cannot take any more calls during the day.   Long story short, some of Matt's big customers started-out as little guys -and they continue to do good business with him.  He's been in business for 15 years and my guess, is he'll still be in business 15 years from now.  There's a lot to be said for that -and my hat is off to him.  I can't think of too many "flash in the pan" boutiques with those kinds of longevity prospects...
> 
> 
> As for me, I'm not doing this to get rich (LOL)...  I'm semi-retired and a teacher at-heart and don't mind the hobbyist crowd.  That said, he wants me to be the front-end for the business.  Matt is perfectly happy working with his crew every day.  He loves it -and that's no joke.  When the busy times like this are over, he scours the Continents looking for exceptional value stuff.  He loves tools and machines!  He's like Tim the Tool Man -Times TEN!   One of his dreams is to find the perfect machinery that address all the complaints that folks have about various machines...  He's had prototype machines made and goes to foundries to have test-parts made...  He's in hog-heaven doing that kind of stuff...  Naaaahhh, I don't see Matt ever sitting in a "Boutique"...  Man, does that conjure-up some comical images...
> 
> 
> 
> Ray
> 
> PS:  Here's a few snaps of me at the marina earlier today.  I was hanging upside like that for several hours all total doing some general maintenance but also taking measurements for some structural work that I will custom-build in my shop.  At 55, some say I'm stupid for doing this -but man, I love all the stuff I do.  Working w/Matt/Nicole/Travis, doing cool stuff on yachts (and learning a lot too) and running my custom shop.  The Yacht work is extremely challenging at times... -love it.  And getting custom motor mounts under a 2 ton motor...  Haven't figured-out how I'll do that yet -but I will.
> 
> No more boardrooms or development labs for me.  -Done with that.  ... It's all about doing what you like/love doing...
> 
> View attachment 80888
> View attachment 80887
> 
> 
> PS, PS:  Sometimes it's really tricky getting out of those tight quarters.  It's real easy to get "owies".
> 
> EDIT:  Here's the hole I was stuffed into...  Tight fit and sometimes I need to call my partner on the phone and ask him to yank on my legs to pull me out.
> 
> View attachment 80889




Wow Ray,
How big is that yacht?  I have a Catalina 34MKII with a Universal M35B, about the hardest thing I ever have to do to my boat is changing the Zinc.

Danny


----------



## Ray C

Havoc said:


> Wow Ray,
> How big is that yacht?  I have a Catalina 34MKII with a Universal M35B, about the hardest thing I ever have to do to my boat is changing the Zinc.
> 
> Danny



It's a SeaRay, 35' (or roughly thereabouts).  Two 5.9L Cummins.   It's actually small compared to a lot of what I work on.   Biggest thing I'm juggling right now is a Pershing 54' (custom Italian) with 2400HP driving 40" diameter props.   That's a hard one to work on because the motors take-up every square inch of the engine room.  Our lifts max-out at 100 tons so the biggest dry-ground work is about 70'.  Those usually have enough room to work in -but not always...


Ray


----------



## Marco Bernardini

Into our harbor we've had the Radiant, sometimes.
It's 110 meters (360') and it's still on Google Maps: http://goo.gl/maps/pzPnn
I must ask the harbor pilot which size of lathe they have aboard… :biggrin:


----------



## george wilson

I just Googled Precision Matthews Machines,and took a look at the 1340GT in question. I noted with pleasure that this lathe will cut 19 threads per inch. This is VERY hard to find on lathes. It is a valuable thread to be able to cut,because old Remington rolling block rifles(the large size ones),use 19 TPI thread screws.

My work partner Jon is always rebuilding those actions and making nice custom guns out of them. It certainly would be a nice thread for him to be able to cut. I have no lathes that will cut it,and his Grizzly will not.


----------



## dave2176

george wilson said:


> I just Googled Precision Matthews Machines,and took a look at the 1340GT in question. I noted with pleasure that this lathe will cut 19 threads per inch. This is VERY hard to find on lathes. It is a valuable thread to be able to cut,because old Remington rolling block rifles(the large size ones),use 19 TPI thread screws.



Seems to be a feature of the Norton gear box used on that machine. I found the same thread charts on several makes with that Norton gear box as well as other lathes that specically claim to be a gunsmith lathe.

Dave


----------



## zmotorsports

I didn't look specifically for a lathe to have the 19 TPI size thread, however, there were two things that drew me to the PM1340GT right from the start.  One being the Norton style QCGB and the other being that it was made in Taiwan.  The Norton style gearbox is a very nice feature on a manual lathe and so user friendly.  I briefly looked at another Taiwanese lathe that Matt sells but it did not have the Norton style QCGB and had some additional gear changes to cover even Imperial thread and a few more for metrics.  It probably would not have been a huge issue but I really like that Norton QCGB, with the only exception that it does drip lubrication.  That is my one complaint about it.  On our lathe at work I merely keep a small absorbent pad under the feed gearbox to catch the drips and change it out when it gets soaked or looking grungy.

Mike.


----------



## george wilson

If you like to build guns around old military Remington rolling block rifles,the 19 thread feature is very desirable. My friend Jon does that a lot.


----------



## SEK_22Hornet

The comments about dripping lube reminded of a couple things - Harley's and anything British in the automotive or motorcycle world. Used to be a standing joke that British cars and bikes (and Harleys) came with oil leaks from the factory. And of course, a joke I heard once - Do you know why the British don't build computers? They couldn't figure out how to make them leak oil! No offense intended to any of our members on that side of the ocean - I have a Harrison L6 lathe, and yes my QC gearbox drips! )


----------



## zmotorsports

SEK_22Hornet said:


> The comments about dripping lube reminded of a couple things - Harley's and anything British in the automotive or motorcycle world. Used to be a standing joke that British cars and bikes (and Harleys) came with oil leaks from the factory. And of course, a joke I heard once - Do you know why the British don't build computers? They couldn't figure out how to make them leak oil! No offense intended to any of our members on that side of the ocean - I have a Harrison L6 lathe, and yes my QC gearbox drips! )



That is funny.  When I first started working on motorcycles back in jr. high school I struggled with oil leaks on some of the earlier model year bikes.  I had a mentor tell me that "they all leak, it's when they stop leaking you need to be concerned because it means they are out of oil".  At the time I thought it was a cruel joke but over the years I learned he was right to a certain degree.

Mike.


----------



## TFC

I just received word that my PM-1340GT shipped out today.


----------



## zmotorsports

TFC said:


> I just received word that my PM-1340GT shipped out today.



That is awesome.  I received an email from Matt yesterday stating that mine left and they would forward me the tracking information but I have not received that yet.  I am thinking more than likely Tuesday will be the delivery date but won't know for certain until I see a tracking number.

Mike.


----------



## Tony Wells

zmotorsports said:


> That is funny.  When I first started working on motorcycles back in jr. high school I struggled with oil leaks on some of the earlier model year bikes.  I had a mentor tell me that "they all leak, it's when they stop leaking you need to be concerned because it means they are out of oil".  At the time I thought it was a cruel joke but over the years I learned he was right to a certain degree.
> 
> Mike.




Everyone knows that Harleys don't leak oil, they mark their territory!


----------



## Smudgemo

zmotorsports said:


> That is awesome.  I received an email from Matt yesterday stating that mine left and they would forward me the tracking information but I have not received that yet.  I am thinking more than likely Tuesday will be the delivery date but won't know for certain until I see a tracking number.
> 
> Mike.



Don't do your happy-dance just yet, dude.  Those shipping companies aren't FedEx - tracking info isn't the same level of detail and you might be making follow-up phone calls.  Hope not, but be prepared.  That was my experience.  Not terrible, but not easy to figure out where my mill was until I called and they confirmed it was at the local terminal.

-Ryan


----------



## zmotorsports

Smudgemo said:


> Don't do your happy-dance just yet, dude.  Those shipping companies aren't FedEx - tracking info isn't the same level of detail and you might be making follow-up phone calls.  Hope not, but be prepared.  That was my experience.  Not terrible, but not easy to figure out where my mill was until I called and they confirmed it was at the local terminal.
> 
> -Ryan



Great!  Thanks Ryan.  Kill my happy moment.

Originally in the email Nicole sent they told her 5 business days so that is what I was going off of.  Like I said, I have not received a tracking # yet so at this point I have no idea, just guessing.

Mike.


----------



## nickmckinney

Agreed don't bother with the tracking with most truck companies, but they usually run dead on time I find.

Thinking about the Chinese chuck on this machine, IMHO it deserves a nice 6 jaw anyway and convert the Chinese chuck into a super spacer for the mill.


----------



## zmotorsports

nickmckinney said:


> Agreed don't bother with the tracking with most truck companies, but they usually run dead on time I find.
> 
> Thinking about the Chinese chuck on this machine, IMHO it deserves a nice 6 jaw anyway and convert the Chinese chuck into a super spacer for the mill.



That is exactly what I am doing.  I picked up a 6.250" 6-jaw Gator chuck that will reside on the lathe the majority of the time as I will more than likely alternate between that and the 8" 4-jaw chuck.  I was planning on using the 3-jaw that comes with the lathe for smaller items on the lathe when needed and on my rotary table for the mill.

Mike.


----------



## Smudgemo

zmotorsports said:


> Great!  Thanks Ryan.  Kill my happy moment.



No problem.  Perhaps I'll be lucky enough for you to return the favor this fall/winter...


----------



## zmotorsports

Smudgemo said:


> No problem.  Perhaps I'll be lucky enough for you to return the favor this fall/winter...



Are you still seriously considering the PM1340GT for an addition this year?

Mike.


----------



## Smudgemo

zmotorsports said:


> Are you still seriously considering the PM1340GT for an addition this year?
> 
> Mike.



I've got a plan.


----------



## Havoc

zmotorsports said:


> Great!  Thanks Ryan.  Kill my happy moment.
> 
> Originally in the email Nicole sent they told her 5 business days so that is what I was going off of.  Like I said, I have not received a tracking # yet so at this point I have no idea, just guessing.
> 
> Mike.



Mike,

Tracking on road runner web site sucks (assuming they uses road runner freight as your shipper). Ask Matt for your PRO #  then call                                      (877) 392-1729  they have much more up to date info on where your shipment is. Mine should be arriving by 08/04/14 or 08/05/14. All electrical wiring are done, just need to install some more overhead lighting.

Danny


----------



## zmotorsports

Havoc said:


> Mike,
> 
> Tracking on road runner web site sucks (assuming they uses road runner freight as your shipper). Ask Matt for your PRO #  then call                                      (877) 392-1729  they have much more up to date info on where your shipment is. Mine should be arriving by 08/04/14 or 08/05/14. All electrical wiring are done, just need to install some more overhead lighting.
> 
> Danny



Great, thanks Danny.

Yes it is Road Runner Freight.  Just out of curiosity what day did yours leave PA? 

Mike.


----------



## Havoc

zmotorsports said:


> Great, thanks Danny.
> 
> Yes it is Road Runner Freight.  Just out of curiosity what day did yours leave PA?
> 
> Mike.



Mike,

Pick up from Quality Machine tools                                                                     07/22/14
Trailer dispatch from Belle Vernon PA to Bolingbrock IL             07/23/14
Trailer arrived Bolingbrock IL                                                                                     07/24/14
Trailer dispatched West Sacramento CA                                                     07/29/14


Danny


----------



## zmotorsports

Just out of curiosity, how does this take place?

Does the trucking company call to arrange a delivery date and time, at least a window?  Or do they just show up and hope someone is home?  Or is it our responsibility to call the trucking company and make such plans?  I would assume most would have to arrange work schedules like myself to be home/available. 

Thanks.

Mike.


----------



## Ray C

zmotorsports said:


> Just out of curiosity, how does this take place?
> 
> Does the trucking company call to arrange a delivery date and time, at least a window?  Or do they just show up and hope someone is home?  Or is it our responsibility to call the trucking company and make such plans?  I would assume most would have to arrange work schedules like myself to be home/available.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mike.



Just so you know, we have truck brokering service.  We call, tell them the destination and the broker arranges to pick it up and send it to the trucking line.  We have no idea what trucking company will handle it until the day after they pick it up and send the tracking number.

As for drop-off, things can transpire in one of two ways.  A)  When you get your tracking number, call the carrier and negotiate the drop off to your place.  Usually, you'll speak to the driver or a dispatcher.  B)  If you don't call the carrier, they will call you when it arrives at the terminal and will arrange a local drop-off at the time you negotiate.


Ray


----------



## zmotorsports

Great.  Thanks for the explanation Ray.

Just out of curiosity, how long afterwards does it take to get a tracking #.  Nicole sent me a message on Tuesday afternoon stating that it left their warehouse and that she would send me the tracking information within 24-hours.  However, we are at almost 48-hours since that message and I have not seen anything else.

Thanks.

Mike.


----------



## Smudgemo

zmotorsports said:


> Just out of curiosity, how does this take place?
> 
> Does the trucking company call to arrange a delivery date and time, at least a window?  Or do they just show up and hope someone is home?  Or is it our responsibility to call the trucking company and make such plans?  I would assume most would have to arrange work schedules like myself to be home/available.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mike.



Bolingbrock must be a nice place.  My mill spent quite a few days there according to the tracking info I received.  

I can't recall the exact sequence of events, but at one point I called to check on a status (the people at RR were able to tell me more than the website) and I was told it had arrived.  We made arrangements and the truck was there the next day or whenever.  I forgot the vehicle-term for it, but if you have space issues like me (dead end street, hilly area) tell them about it and ask them to send a smaller truck instead of a semi.  Bobcat, maybe?

The guy was able to back into the driveway for an easy unload, but nearly dropped the crate by hitting the pallet on the floor of the truck while the lift gate was going down(anic:.)     Wide pallet, narrow lift gate.  That would have been a problem.  Before he did any hard work, I offered him some green to get it into the garage using the pallet jack so I didn't have to leave it outside for a minute, and that was it.

One final suggestion is have it delivered early in the day (for those of us out west) so QMT is open and you can call them.  My DRO shipped separately due to stock issues but nobody told me.  It was much less stressful to call and confirm I got everything they shipped than to wonder if a missing DRO counts as reason to not accept.  BTW, look at the crate before they offload it in case any damage so obvious that you don't want to accept it, right?  Mine looked great and the crate job was top-notch.

-Ryan


----------



## zmotorsports

Smudgemo said:


> Bolingbrock must be a nice place.  My mill spent quite a few days there according to the tracking info I received.
> 
> I can't recall the exact sequence of events, but at one point I called to check on a status (the people at RR were able to tell me more than the website) and I was told it had arrived.  We made arrangements and the truck was there the next day or whenever.  I forgot the vehicle-term for it, but if you have space issues like me (dead end street, hilly area) tell them about it and ask them to send a smaller truck instead of a semi.  Bobcat, maybe?
> 
> The guy was able to back into the driveway for an easy unload, but nearly dropped the crate by hitting the pallet on the floor of the truck while the lift gate was going down(anic:.)     Wide pallet, narrow lift gate.  That would have been a problem.  Before he did any hard work, I offered him some green to get it into the garage using the pallet jack so I didn't have to leave it outside for a minute, and that was it.
> 
> One final suggestion is have it delivered early in the day (for those of us out west) so QMT is open and you can call them.  My DRO shipped separately due to stock issues but nobody told me.  It was much less stressful to call and confirm I got everything they shipped than to wonder if a missing DRO counts as reason to not accept.  BTW, look at the crate before they offload it in case any damage so obvious that you don't want to accept it, right?  Mine looked great and the crate job was top-notch.
> 
> -Ryan



Thanks Ryan.  My street has easy entrance and exit so no issues there and the driveway is only slightly elevated from the street, should be able to roll it back on a pallet jack.  Concrete drive from the street to the shop in the back yard.

Mike.


----------



## TFC

My 1340GT left Pittsburgh, PA on Wednesday, 7/30/14 and was scheduled to be delivered to me in extreme southern coastal New Jersey (appx. 8 hour road trip depending on Philly traffic) on Thursday 7/31/14. I actually had to tell the shipping company to stand down since I couldn't get the hoist from my friend's diesel shop until late Friday.  So, now we're all set up for Monday, 8/4/14 delivery.  PittOhio is the carrier and they were great to deal with @ their Cherry Hill, NJ hub re. the rescheduled delivery.  No extra charges for reschedule.

Still a little uneasy about the report of Chinese chucks and other Chinese appurtenances.  I was not told there would be any tooling, etc. of Chinese manufacture on the 1340GT nor is that indicated in the literature on the 1340GT.  I'll give the Chinese stuff a chance to see how they perform.

I hope all of you who are still waiting have those new machines in hand very soon.


----------



## Smudgemo

Maybe I'm talking out of turn having not ordered one of these yet, but as far as chucks and tool posts and such, is there even anything on a level of quality between Chinese manufacturers and Aloris/Buck/Bison/etc.?  (Honest question.)  I don't recall ever wondering who made the accessories, but $600 for two chucks, a drill chuck, live center, light and a few other bits doesn't sound viable unless it's Chinese.  I'd ask that you guys who bought this package please report on your findings with an open mind like TFC intends to do.  If it's not really worth the cost, no sense in taking what's offered as a deal.  I'll source it elsewhere or spend more.

At least (if Chinese) it's not made in India.  Hard to believe something shows up from Enco and I'm relieved to see it's made in China..

-Ryan


----------



## zmotorsports

I agree with Ryan.  When I looked at the spec sheet for the PM1340GT, I didn't expect the Buck/Bison chuck quality in the "Preferred Package".  However, after speaking with Matt and inquiring about exactly that, he did lead me to believe that these chucks are very good quality for the price point they are offered at.  I sent a few private messages to those who I had seen purchased this lathe and was pleased to hear back that they have been happy with the chucks that the machines came with.

I had a Chinese chuck on my Smithy previously and was also pleased with it and it never gave me reason to be unhappy with it.  We also have a Chinese 4-jaw at work that we purchased about 6 or so years ago and I use it a lot with no complaints.

Having said all that, I did recently pick up a new Bison 6-jaw that will be going on my 1340GT lathe and probably residing the majority of the time on the lathe.

Mike.


----------



## Havoc

zmotorsports said:


> Just out of curiosity, how does this take place?
> 
> Does the trucking company call to arrange a delivery date and time, at least a window?  Or do they just show up and hope someone is home?  Or is it our responsibility to call the trucking company and make such plans?  I would assume most would have to arrange work schedules like myself to be home/available.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mike.





Just got a call from the trucking company, my lathe landed in Sacramento this morning, they will deliver between 8 and 12 on Monday 08/04/14.   Yeahhhh

Danny


----------



## zmotorsports

Havoc said:


> Just got a call from the trucking company, my lathe landed in Sacramento this morning, they will deliver between 8 and 12 on Monday 08/04/14.   Yeahhhh
> 
> Danny



Awesome Danny, I am happy for ya.  Can't wait to see it set up and making chips.:thumbsup2:

Mike.


----------



## Ray C

Guys...

As far as chucks...  Here's a few thoughts/opinions from yours truly:

6", 3J scroll and 8", 4J independent chucks cost about the same amount and can range from about $175 to $700.  That's a huge price range!  Is there a difference between one costing $175 and another costing $700?  I should hope so but, do not know the answer because all my chucks are in the $175 to $250 range.  I'm quite happy with them.  With a little fine tuning, they all balance well and the jaws are nice and even.  If I had to guess, an expensive chuck will not need to be balanced and the jaws probably do not need to be tweaked for straightness (but I wouldn't hold my breath).  If you mount an expensive chuck to a backplate, you'll still need to do fitting on the interfaces.

I guess there are set-tru chucks...  -Don't see the need for that because when I tune my chucks, they're as good as any chuck will ever be.  When they were new, they were a little stiff -but a couple months later, they weren't stiff anymore.  I supposed I could have deburred the components -but at the risk of doing more harm than good...  My expectations of a chuck are not high.  If it repeats within a few thou, it's good.  If I need better repeatability than that I'll use collets or spin between centers.  

My collet chuck is steel and my jawed chucks are semi-steel.  Given the nature of how jaws operate, I don't think making a jawed chuck out of steel will make it work any better or last any longer...

I just don't understand what's so great about an expensive chuck.  The chucks that came with my lathe are perfectly fine once they were fitted properly.


Ray


----------



## dave2176

From what I've learned about chucks here is that a decent Chinese chuck needs to be dismantled, cleaned and tuned and then it works quite well. If you had to pay American wages to get that done it would cost a lot more. I'm happy to put in a little time and spend the saved money on another cool tool.

 Dave


----------



## wrmiller

So why would someone pay extra for a better quality lathe, only to cheap out on the accessories? People can justify anything to themselves, and I get that (the 'to each his own' thingie...), but this just doesn't appear logical.

Someone buys/owns a chinese machine would likely be satisfied with chinese accessories. I just don't see that reasoning coming from anyone willing to pay significantly more for a higher-end machine.

If I roll out that much extra cash for a lathe, I'm going to put a Bison or something of similar quality on it.

But that's just me.  

Bill


----------



## Smudgemo

wrmiller19 said:


> So why would someone pay extra for a better quality lathe, only to cheap out on the accessories? People can justify anything to themselves, and I get that (the 'to each his own' thingie...), but this just doesn't appear logical.
> 
> Someone buys/owns a chinese machine would likely be satisfied with chinese accessories. I just don't see that reasoning coming from anyone willing to pay significantly more for a higher-end machine.
> 
> If I roll out that much extra cash for a lathe, I'm going to put a Bison or something of similar quality on it.
> 
> But that's just me.
> 
> Bill



Same reason you buy real estate for location.  The building is just an add-on that can be upgraded later when funds allow.


----------



## wrmiller

Smudgemo said:


> Same reason you buy real estate for location.



Don't buy that one either (pun intended), but I do vaguely remember some real estate weenie trying to tell me that when I lived in silly cone valley. 

Bill


----------



## Havoc

zmotorsports said:


> Awesome Danny, I am happy for ya.  Can't wait to see it set up and making chips.:thumbsup2:
> 
> Mike.





Mike,

Look at what I got just an hour ago......







As soon as I get some time later on today I will try to take more pic of the uncrating process.

Danny


----------



## zmotorsports

Congrats Danny.  Can't wait to see it set up and running.

Thanks for rubbing it in though.:impatient:

Actually, I just called Road Runner Freight when I got back from lunch about a half hour ago.  They informed me that it is supposed to be arriving at the Salt Lake City hub sometime today and that someone will be calling me either this afternoon or in the morning to set up a delivery time/date.  I wish I could get it in the morning but I have corporate people coming in to work tomorrow so I hope to schedule it for Wednesday in the AM.

Mike.

Oh, hey, nice looking FJ in the driveway too.


----------



## wrmiller

Christmas in August!

pics....we need pics. When you get time of course.  )

Bill


----------



## Havoc

zmotorsports said:


> Congrats Danny.  Can't wait to see it set up and running.
> 
> Thanks for rubbing it in though.:impatient:
> 
> Actually, I just called Road Runner Freight when I got back from lunch about a half hour ago.  They informed me that it is supposed to be arriving at the Salt Lake City hub sometime today and that someone will be calling me either this afternoon or in the morning to set up a delivery time/date.  I wish I could get it in the morning but I have corporate people coming in to work tomorrow so I hope to schedule it for Wednesday in the AM.
> 
> Mike.
> 
> Oh, hey, nice looking FJ in the driveway too.



Ha Ha,

Yeah I hope you get yours on Wednesday, That's the Beast in my drive way 2007 TRD SE, I love it ....

Danny


----------



## zmotorsports

Hey Danny, by the looks of the first picture, you have a similar "lip" in your gutter to approach as I do.  Mine measures about 1" or so high, possibly a bit more but not much more.  Is the driver able to maneuver the manual pallet jack up and over that lip alright without any complications?

Mike.


----------



## Senna

Ray C said:


> Guys...
> 
> As far as chucks...  Here's a few thoughts/opinions from yours truly:
> 
> 6", 3J scroll and 8", 4J independent chucks cost about the same amount and can range from about $175 to $700.  That's a huge price range!  Is there a difference between one costing $175 and another costing $700?  I should hope so but, do not know the answer because all my chucks are in the $175 to $250 range.  I'm quite happy with them.  With a little fine tuning, they all balance well and the jaws are nice and even.  If I had to guess, an expensive chuck will not need to be balanced and the jaws probably do not need to be tweaked for straightness (but I wouldn't hold my breath).  If you mount an expensive chuck to a backplate, you'll still need to do fitting on the interfaces.
> 
> I guess there are set-tru chucks...  -Don't see the need for that because when I tune my chucks, they're as good as any chuck will ever be.  When they were new, they were a little stiff -but a couple months later, they weren't stiff anymore.  I supposed I could have deburred the components -but at the risk of doing more harm than good...  My expectations of a chuck are not high.  If it repeats within a few thou, it's good.  If I need better repeatability than that I'll use collets or spin between centers.
> 
> My collet chuck is steel and my jawed chucks are semi-steel.  Given the nature of how jaws operate, I don't think making a jawed chuck out of steel will make it work any better or last any longer...
> 
> I just don't understand what's so great about an expensive chuck.  The chucks that came with my lathe are perfectly fine once they were fitted properly.
> 
> 
> Ray



Ray, as usual, the information you provide is valuable and appreciated. 
Thank you.
I think what you get when purchasing a more expensive chuck (or vise, RT, etc.) is the reasonable expectation of greater refinement. Fit, finish, attention to detail, and noticeable signs of pride in manufacture are to be expected. Most of the time those expectations are met with the higher priced units. Refinement like that has value to some. For others the end result is all that matters. Most would like both. 
Refinement costs money though. For many hobby type machinists the end result is what really matters. If they feel the need for a little refinement they'll do it themselves and save the money not spent on the expensive factory refined item for their next cool acquisition.

The used market, although fraught with potential perils, can occasionally yield both refinement and an affordable price. Win-win with due diligence on the buyer's part.


----------



## Havoc

zmotorsports said:


> Hey Danny, by the looks of the first picture, you have a similar "lip" in your gutter to approach as I do.  Mine measures about 1" or so high, possibly a bit more but not much more.  Is the driver able to maneuver the manual pallet jack up and over that lip alright without any complications?
> 
> Mike.




Mike,

I laid down 2 pieces of 1/4 " OSB and he was able to pull the pallet on to the drive way with me pushing on the back end. Gave him a Jackson for a tip and he was very happy. 

Danny


----------



## zmotorsports

Awesome.  Thanks.  I was debating on moving my coach out of the driveway so he could back up to the shop but if it isn't too bad to get over the lip I would just have him drop it in the street and push/pull it back to the shop.  It is only about 100' from the street so not too awfully far.

Mike.


----------



## ezduzit

zmotorsports said:


> ... I was debating on moving my coach out of the driveway so he could back up to the shop but if it isn't too bad to get over the lip I would just *have him drop it in the street and push/pull it back to the shop.* *It is only about 100' from the street* so not too awfully far...



Mike, you must be very young and fit. At 70, I'd move whatever's in his way, and try to make it SO easy for the delivery guy to place it right where I wanted it, or at least close.


----------



## zmotorsports

ezduzit said:


> Mike, you must be very young and fit. At 70, I'd move whatever's in his way, and try to make it SO easy for the delivery guy to place it right where I wanted it, or at least close.




I am 45 years old and in shape, round is a shape right?  Anyway my driveway is slightly sloped from the front of the house to the street.  From the front of the house all the way to the shop it is level concrete.  My thinking is either push it up the slight grade in the driveway or if he backs up to the house he will have to push it slightly uphill to the back of the truck and get it on the lift gate.  Probably be easier to do it in the street where the truck will be level and then the slight grade coming up the driveway.

I'll just let the driver make the call.  If if will make it easier to move the coach from the driveway that takes about two minutes.

Mike.


----------



## TFC

Hi, All, 
My 1340GT was delivered yesterday, 4PM.  Has anyone ever used hockey pucks as pads under leveling screws?  I'm thinking about doing so with the 1340GT.  The included leveling screws did not come with any type of pad.  I was under the impression that center drilled metal pads (discs) would be included for use under the leveling screws. Since hockey pucks are more readily available around here than is  2.5" round stock, I'm thinking about center drilling the pucks part way through, creating a pocket to receive the screws.  Also, the included leveling screws are 1/2"-12 TPI rather than the usual/modern 13 TPI.  No aftermarket mounts available in 1/2"-12TPI only 13 TPI. I thought it would come with metric threads.  Would rather use JPatMcConnel's method stated earlier in this thread (a modified RayC/QMT method) but can't find nylon spacers that are 3/4" od x  1/2" id which he used to center the 1/2" mount studs in the .3/4-" holes.  So, got to get this thing moved in and set today as my small shop is totally useless for now.
Thanks.
Tim


----------



## zmotorsports

TFC said:


> Hi, All,
> My 1340GT was delivered yesterday, 4PM.  Has anyone ever used hockey pucks as pads under leveling screws?  I'm thinking about doing so with the 1340GT.  The included leveling screws did not come with any type of pad.  I was under the impression that center drilled metal pads (discs) would be included for use under the leveling screws. Since hockey pucks are more readily available around here than is  2.5" round stock, I'm thinking about center drilling the pucks part way through, creating a pocket to receive the screws.  Also, the included leveling screws are 1/2"-12 TPI rather than the usual/modern 13 TPI.  No aftermarket mounts available in 1/2"-12TPI only 13 TPI. I thought it would come with metric threads.  Would rather use JPatMcConnel's method stated earlier in this thread (a modified RayC/QMT method) but can't find nylon spacers that are 3/4" od x  1/2" id which he used to center the 1/2" mount studs in the .3/4-" holes.  So, got to get this thing moved in and set today as my small shop is totally useless for now.
> Thanks.
> Tim



Sorry Tim, wish I had an answer for ya.  I purchased some leveling feet from my local Grainger branch.







These are what I plan on using for leveling both my lathe and milling machine.  Specs show 6k pounds capacity each.  Should also give me about 2" of height gain.

Mike.


----------



## TFC

Mike, 
Thanks.
Tim


----------



## Smudgemo

I have that same type of leveling foot under my current lathe and am very satisfied.  Got 'em from Enco, I believe.  I capped the legs on the bench I made and tapped them directly before welding in place.





I tried the neoprene sort under the bench mill I had and didn't care for them.  Maybe I set them incorrectly, but they didn't feel stable.

-Ryan


----------



## Cheeseking

Must be machine level/mount day.   I used "mason"? Brand mounts on my lathe.   










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmotorsports

Smudgemo said:


> I tried the neoprene sort under the bench mill I had and didn't care for them.  Maybe I set them incorrectly, but they didn't feel stable.
> 
> -Ryan



I used the neoprene ones on a piece of equipment at work several years ago and I always thought it felt a bit "spongy".  And yes that is a technical term.:lmao:  After switching over the ones pictured above it was solid as could be.

Mike.


----------



## TFC

Guys, 
Thanks for the feedback.  JPatMcConnel has located the correct size nylon spacers for me so I can employ his method of installing leveling mounts, centered, in the unthreaded holes of the base cabinets (mentioned earlier in this thread).  The threaded holes in the base cabinets and the supplied leveling bolts are in fact 1/2"-12 TPI which I just "re-confirmed" at the local Fastenall.  I couldn't believe my eyes when I measured them here so I wanted to hear it from somebody else unsolicited...  Not sure why LD Machine would use such an odd ball, obsolete, 19th century thread.  Of Course, no aftermarket mounts available for that thread. Why not use a modern 1/2"-13 TPI or M12-1.75?  
Thanks.
Tim


----------



## zmotorsports

Called RRF today and I am scheduled for an AM delivery tomorrow.  My VFD showed up yesterday so I mounted it in my NEMA enclosure last night.  I was under the assumption that it would arrive in the crate with the lathe but it showed up via UPS.

Mike.


----------



## wrmiller

Getting close!  

Bill


----------



## rmack898

Glad to hear all went well Tim.

I like the hockey pucks and have a few of my machines sitting on them.

We need some pictures.


----------



## Havoc

wrmiller19 said:


> Christmas in August!
> 
> pics....we need pics. When you get time of course.  )
> 
> Bill



Here you go,

Just finished breaking down the crate, look like I have a lot of cleaning to do.

Danny


----------



## Smudgemo

DRO and coolant options?


----------



## Havoc

Smudgemo said:


> DRO and coolant options?



Yup

Danny


----------



## Havoc

zmotorsports said:


> Called RRF today and I am scheduled for an AM delivery tomorrow.  My VFD showed up yesterday so I mounted it in my NEMA enclosure last night.  I was under the assumption that it would arrive in the crate with the lathe but it showed up via UPS.
> 
> Mike.



Mike,

did you get it yet?

Danny


----------



## drs23

NICE! YOU'LL ENJOY THAT!


----------



## catoctin

Mike,
How did the delivery go and where are the pictures?

-Joe


----------



## wrmiller

Hey Danny,

Thanks for the pics. Looks really nice. Maybe one or two more after you get her set up?  )

Bill


----------



## zmotorsports

catoctin said:


> Mike,
> How did the delivery go and where are the pictures?
> 
> -Joe



Delivery went great and pictures coming.  I don't want to hyjack the thread.  Besides, mine won't hold a candle to Danny's with all the fancy options.:man:  I had to order mine just as a standard non-DRO setup and I don't use coolant.  Besides, I had splurged so much on the 935TV that I couldn't go overboard on the lathe.

I will say it is a very nice lathe after playing with it for about 8 hours or so yesterday setting it up.

Mike.


----------



## dave2176

zmotorsports said:


> Delivery went great and pictures coming.  I don't want to hyjack the thread.  Besides, mine won't hold a candle to Danny's with all the fancy options.:man:  I had to order mine just as a standard non-DRO setup and I don't use coolant.  Besides, I had splurged so much on the 935TV that I couldn't go overboard on the lathe.
> 
> I will say it is a very nice lathe after playing with it for about 8 hours or so yesterday setting it up.
> 
> Mike.



Awesome,  now all you need it's for your mill to arrive in the next couple weeks and you are back in business.
 Dave


----------



## zmotorsports

So as not to hijack this thread, I started a new one with my setup and impressions so far.  It can be seen here.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=24887

Mike.


----------



## Havoc

wrmiller19 said:


> Hey Danny,
> 
> Thanks for the pics. Looks really nice. Maybe one or two more after you get her set up?  )
> 
> Bill




I finally got her on the stand, but wont be back until next week. Now the hard part begin....cleaning......  i hope to be making chips by next weekend.


Danny


----------



## zmotorsports

Looks awesome Danny.  Congrats on the new setup.  If you would like to practice cleaning you can practice on mine.:lmao:

What are your impression thus far Danny?  Any issues with anything that has jumped out at you?

Mike.


----------



## Havoc

zmotorsports said:


> Looks awesome Danny.  Congrats on the new setup.  If you would like to practice cleaning you can practice on mine.:lmao:
> 
> What are your impression thus far Danny?  Any issues with anything that has jumped out at you?
> 
> Mike.




Mike,

I think the unit is top notch, solidly build, i love the stand....very heavy duty. I ordered the coolant option, and the on off switch for the coolant wasn't install, i don't know if they leave that up to the end user or just forgot...but its no big deal . I know you had problem with the whole back order thing, i ordered mine on June 26th and got it delivered on August 6th, so I guessed I my timing was just right. Since i had such a positive experience with PM I am thinking about order their PM-45M-CNC. I gotta keep up with you Mike.

Danny


----------



## qualitymachinetools

*Accessories and country of origin*

Hey Guys,
 All the machines are looking great, hope they are all making chips (and money) for you soon!

 Regarding the accessories, in case anyone is worried. The poster that put that in the first place is not correct. The ONLY accessories from China, are the 4 jaw chuck, and he had a quick change tool post on his, that was made in China.

 Everything else, the 3 jaw chuck, drill chuck, live center, micro carriage stop, etc. ALL the other accessories, AND THE LATHE is made in TAIWAN. 

 I only did it on the 4 jaw because we have a pretty nice 4 jaw from China, they do a good job on it, and it is about $250 less than the 4 jaw from Taiwan, and I really could not tell a difference. And of course on the quick change tool post set, same thing. (That is not in the package, that is extra)

 So just wanted to clear that up, the only thing that would come in the preferred equipment package is the 4 jaw chuck that would be from China, everything else is from Taiwan. This could always be changed around and upgraded, but there is really no point, unless you were going to go with something like a Bison. 

 And thanks again to everyone for everything, and also for the great information on here! I see and work on the machines every day, but it is really interesting to me to see them set up in their shops where they will be used.


----------



## zmotorsports

Thanks for the feedback Matt.  And just to reiterate what I had said in a post yesterday I think in my 1340GT thread, the 4-jaw seems like a nice unit just playing with it on the bench.  I wondered about the 3-jaw because it was installed on the lathe and covered in cosmoline right out of the crate so thanks for clearing that up Matt.  

After getting the machine all cleaned up last night the 3-jaw seems very nice and smooth.  I didn't put any stock in it yet to see how true it was as I will do that tonight.

Mike.


----------



## TFC

Havoc said:


> I finally got her on the stand, but wont be back until next week. Now the hard part begin....cleaning......  i hope to be making chips by next weekend.
> 
> 
> Danny
> 
> View attachment 81566
> View attachment 81568


Mike and Danny, 
Congrats. on your new machines.  Did you lift the 1340GT onto its base using only the engine hoist and strapping shown?  I see by your photos you have it slung up with the hoist parallel to the lathe bed.  Any issues with the gear/belt cover plate hitting the hydraulic ram of the hoist?  I guess that if it made contact the cover would just ride up the front of the ram while lifting (some thick cardboard could help prevent scratching, I guess).  Did you attempt lifting it with the hoist mounted perpendicular or only parallel to the lathe bed as show?
Thanks.  Good Luck.
Tim


----------



## zmotorsports

TFC said:


> Mike and Danny,
> Congrats. on your new machines.  Did you lift the 1340GT onto its base using only the engine hoist and strapping shown?  I see by your photos you have it slung up with the hoist parallel to the lathe bed.  Any issues with the gear/belt cover plate hitting the hydraulic ram of the hoist?  I guess that if it made contact the cover would just ride up the front of the ram while lifting (some thick cardboard could help prevent scratching, I guess).  Did you attempt lifting it with the hoist mounted perpendicular or only parallel to the lathe bed as show?
> Thanks.  Good Luck.
> Tim



Tim, the sweet spot for balance seems to be about 6"-8" from the chuck.  Wrap the proper weight approved lifting strap around the bed but make certain to go between the lathe bed and the leadscrew and feed rod as you don't want to put any undue stress or pressure on them.  Mine balanced out pretty well and the gear cover was a good 10+ inches or so from touching the engine hoist.  I did have the hoist extended out a bit but not all the way.  I put a small ratchet strap from the tailstock end of the bed to the lifting point on the engine hoist just because the tailstock was ever so slightly heavy and drooping just a little bit.  By having the small strap pull it level it was much easier to get the stand and chip tray positioned under the lathe without having the ends at different elevations.

I also lifted the lathe up off of the shipping pallet, pulled the pallet out and then slid the stand and chip tray under the lathe being supported by the engine hoist.  I chose this method vs. trying to steer the engine hoist around over the stand to minimize the lathe swinging around putting any more stress on the lifting straps than necessary.

Hope that helps.

Mike.


----------



## TFC

zmotorsports said:


> Tim, the sweet spot for balance seems to be about 6"-8" from the chuck.  Wrap the proper weight approved lifting strap around the bed but make certain to go between the lathe bed and the leadscrew and feed rod as you don't want to put any undue stress or pressure on them.  Mine balanced out pretty well and the gear cover was a good 10+ inches or so from touching the engine hoist.  I did have the hoist extended out a bit but not all the way.  I put a small ratchet strap from the tailstock end of the bed to the lifting point on the engine hoist just because the tailstock was ever so slightly heavy and drooping just a little bit.  By having the small strap pull it level it was much easier to get the stand and chip tray positioned under the lathe without having the ends at different elevations.
> 
> I also lifted the lathe up off of the shipping pallet, pulled the pallet out and then slid the stand and chip tray under the lathe being supported by the engine hoist.  I chose this method vs. trying to steer the engine hoist around over the stand to minimize the lathe swinging around putting any more stress on the lifting straps than necessary.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Mike.



Mike, 
Thanks.  In addition to avoiding the lead screw, feed rod, fwd./rev. rods I have a DRO scale on the back of the bed.  I think I can get away with  blocking under the bed at the flat area just last the gear box and ring up the tail as you did and also avoiding contact with the screw/rods.  I tried to lift it with the hoist perpendicular to the lathe bed but the lathe wants to roll over in the direction of the motor so I set it down.  I'll try the parallel lift as you, Danny and Lyn (PM1236) did.  My last lathe was half the weight of this one, already on its base and 6 of us moved it on a "stretcher" made of 2x4's.  Not so easy with this one.
Thanks.
Tim


----------



## zmotorsports

TFC said:


> Mike,
> Thanks.  In addition to avoiding the lead screw, feed rod, fwd./rev. rods I have a DRO scale on the back of the bed.  I think I can get away with  blocking under the bed at the flat area just last the gear box and ring up the tail as you did and also avoiding contact with the screw/rods.  I tried to lift it with the hoist perpendicular to the lathe bed but the lathe wants to roll over in the direction of the motor so I set it down.  I'll try the parallel lift as you, Danny and Lyn (PM1236) did.  My last lathe was half the weight of this one, already on its base and 6 of us moved it on a "stretcher" made of 2x4's.  Not so easy with this one.
> Thanks.
> Tim



Good luck Tim.  If I can be of any further assistance don't hesitate to ask.

Mike.


----------



## Havoc

TFC said:


> Mike and Danny,
> Congrats. on your new machines.  Did you lift the 1340GT onto its base using only the engine hoist and strapping shown?  I see by your photos you have it slung up with the hoist parallel to the lathe bed.  Any issues with the gear/belt cover plate hitting the hydraulic ram of the hoist?  I guess that if it made contact the cover would just ride up the front of the ram while lifting (some thick cardboard could help prevent scratching, I guess).  Did you attempt lifting it with the hoist mounted perpendicular or only parallel to the lathe bed as show?
> Thanks.  Good Luck.
> Tim




TIM,

I wrapped the hydraulic ram with a sleeve cut off from my old wet suit, worked great. I tried lifting it perpendicular to the lathe, but couldn't find the balance point. congrats on your lathe also. If you have any other question ask Mike....  He's the MAN.  I am just a newb.

Danny


----------



## TFC

Havoc said:


> TIM,
> 
> I wrapped the hydraulic ram with a sleeve cut off from my old wet suit, worked great. I tried lifting it perpendicular to the lathe, but couldn't find the balance point. congrats on your lathe also. If you have any other question ask Mike....  He's the MAN.  I am just a newb.
> 
> Danny



Danny, Mike,
Thanks for the info., guys. Enjoy your new machines!
Tim


----------



## zmotorsports

TFC said:


> Danny, Mike,
> Thanks for the info., guys. Enjoy your new machines!
> Tim



Thanks Tim, you too.  Let us know how the setup goes.

Mike.


----------



## nickmckinney

I have had 2 professionals say they move their lathes lifting by the chuck with a strap - I just can't do it that way myself.


----------



## zmotorsports

nickmckinney said:


> I have had 2 professionals say they move their lathes lifting by the chuck with a strap - I just can't do it that way myself.



Oh hell no.  I couldn't do that either.  But then again, I am not a "professional".

Mike.


----------



## TFC

zmotorsports said:


> Thanks Tim, you too.  Let us know how the setup goes.
> 
> Mike.


Mike, Danny, Pat, 
We (my wife and I) lifted the lathe onto its base cabinet last night.  We used a 2 ton shop crane with a 3 point lift setup. We installed a come along on the headstock strap to tighten/shorten it so as to control the tendency of the lathe to want to roll to the motor corner.  Mike, Danny, thanks for the advice re. the lift.  All went well.  Also, Pat hooked me up with the correct size nylon spacers (got them yesterday) for installing the leveling mounts (couldn't find them locally).  Thanks, Pat (reimbursement is on its way).  I plan to have this thing wired, cleaned and running by Tuesday.
Thanks again, guys.
Tim


----------



## zmotorsports

Glad to hear everything went well Tim.  I the first half of the day today customizing mine by adding a toolholder rack and fabricating some chuck "T" handle holders and then the remainder of the day making chips.  I will post up some pictures on my thread when I download the camera but I took a boatload of them.

I can honestly say I am impressed as hell with this machine though.  I had a lot of minor adjustments to make such as squaring the headstock on the bed and dialing in the tailstock setover but I took my time and enjoyed myself.  I also cleaned the chucks and got them to where I can remove and reinstall them to less than .001" reapeatability.

I also installed my Gator 6-jaw and got it dialed in to about .0006" runout.  

Mike.


----------

